# New Sumo! SBDC027 coming January 2015!



## ibuyjp (Feb 4, 2014)

There's a new 6R15 based Sumo coming out soon, the SBDC027. It has a black dial like the SBDC001 but the overall appearance is a bit different. It will be priced between the SBDC001 and SBDC007 and it has a sapphire crystal. I don't have pics to share but I'm sure some will leak online soon.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Excitement and suspense is washing over me! Must... have... more... INFO!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i found a price list.
https://www.facebook.com/ClemikoTim...3.1073742140.264516323624182/699954226747054/

theres also a SBDC023 and SBDC025 listed...which that site calls it as a 'thin MM'.
the SBDC027, the only info i can find is that its limited to 2000 pcs.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope it's not too good looking as I keep flipping between the Shogun and the MM300 as it is - I could do without a third option.


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

Everdying said:


> i found a price list.
> https://www.facebook.com/ClemikoTim...3.1073742140.264516323624182/699954226747054/
> 
> theres also a SBDC023 and SBDC025 listed...which that site calls it as a 'thin MM'.
> the SBDC027, the only info i can find is that its limited to 2000 pcs.


Found the same list. The SBDC027 seems to be a 50 years edition. Can anyone translate the Japanese text on the List itself?

Bigger version: https://www.facebook.com/ClemikoTim...4516323624182/699954226747054/?type=1&theater
Download-Link: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....0790768_edf854874ea10a07e4670b9e586f6bf3&dl=1


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ibuyjp said:


> There's a new 6R15 based Sumo coming out soon, the SBDC027. It has a black dial like the SBDC001 but the overall appearance is a bit different. It will be priced between the SBDC001 and SBDC007 and it has a sapphire crystal. I don't have pics to share but I'm sure some will leak online soon.


Could it not be a Sumo at all, but a new series? Seiko has no classic mid-tier classic diver in the line up since discontinuing the Samurai, Spork, etc. The closest is the Shogun, but in Ti only, so the price is much higher. The SARB059 was also related, and nice alternative, but that is also gone. The Sumo is more of an evolution of the Monster and Tuna can style, so not the same thing. These discontinued Seiko's are in demand, and represent a gap in the line up. Sounds like these would use the 6R15 movement, so it would not updated 007 line. The Sumo is a large watch at just over 53mm; the Shogun is also close at nearly 52mm. Something a little smaller, say 48mm, using the 6r15 movement, with classic lines, would be a great addition to the line up.


----------



## ibuyjp (Feb 4, 2014)

It is possible that the 023/025/027 will be an entirely new line with the 027 being the launch mode limited edition. We should find out soon, I'm sure there will be more photos and information leaked soon. If I get a chance to ask more questions I certainly will, I just never like to push too much and lose access.


----------



## ibuyjp (Feb 4, 2014)

noenmon said:


> Found the same list. The SBDC027 seems to be a 50 years edition. Can anyone translate the Japanese text on the List itself?
> 
> Bigger version: https://www.facebook.com/ClemikoTim...4516323624182/699954226747054/?type=1&theater
> Download-Link: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....0790768_edf854874ea10a07e4670b9e586f6bf3&dl=1


I can read what is readable there but much of the text is too small to read.

Up the top on the left it says "New Product List". Then you can see the various lines listed in English down the left side, and then the sub-lines within that in Japanese katakana.

In the Prospex section the top is "Super Runners" which are digital sports watches. Next is "Yacht Timer" which seems to be a new series. After that it says "Diver Scuba" which has the SBDC023, 025, and 027 listed, along with two SBCZ watches. The 023/025 seem scheduled for a November release but it's not clear if this is November this year or if these dates are all for 2015. The 027 is listed as January.

Next down says Alpinist which I don't think has previously been considered part of the Prospex line. SBEB013/015/017/019. These are a new line and I haven't seen any photos. The price puts them in line with the SARB017 and the discontinued SARB059 however.

Under that is the "Sky Professional" with one watch listed, and finally the "Marine Master Professional" which has the SBDX012.

Someone previously mentioned that the SBDC023/025 were called a "slim scuba" but I don't see anything about that on this page. That doesn't mean the person who said it was wrong, only that there is no info about that here that I can see.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I am quite interested. Lack of sapphire is probably the only reason I never bought a Sumo.


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

ibuyjp said:


> I can read what is readable there but much of the text is too small to read. In the Prospex section the top is "Super Runners" which are digital sports watches. Next is "Yacht Timer" which seems to be a new series. After that it says "Diver Scuba" which has the SBDC023, 025, and 027 listed, along with two SBCZ watches.


Wow, thanks. So it seems to be a Diver's watch. 







If i understand correctly, the text on the left side with the red mark says "Diver Scuba" and the one on the right side is too small to read.


----------



## ibuyjp (Feb 4, 2014)

noenmon said:


> Wow, thanks. So it seems to be a Diver's watch.
> View attachment 1657762
> 
> If i understand correctly, the text on the left side with the red mark says "Diver Scuba" and the one on the right side is too small to read.


I saw a picture of the SBDC027 and I assume the 023 and 025 will be similar in appearance as the model numbers are very close. It's definitely a dive watch and has the same 200m rating as the Sumo and Shogun have. It looks closer to a Sumo than a Shogun but is definitely different to the Sumo line. I hope some pictures leak soon.

As for the text, on the left it does say "Diver Scuba". On the right is where it says the expected date of availability. That part is readable (though barely) and says "First Half November". There is no indication if it is Nov 2014 or Nov 2015. My inclination is that it will be 2015 but it's just a guess.

The SBCZ watches I think are the JDM versions of the Kinetic Scubas that were released this year in the US. They aren't available here in Japan yet.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Quite interested in the new Alpinists! Hope photos show up soon. 

Lots to look forward to next year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking forward to pics also.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Pics or it doesn't exist!


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics and some more info.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking forward to this one :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

ibuyjp said:


> Someone previously mentioned that the SBDC023/025 were called a "slim scuba" but I don't see anything about that on this page.


The Facebook description is that they are " Slim MM", which I infer to be " Slim Marine Master ". 
Which possibly explains why there seems to be indication that it looks like a Sumo. Likely same configuration as the Sumo, but in a package that looks like a slimmed down MM300.

Perhaps that's also where the rumours of the " SKX007 update" came from. Since an upgraded SKX007 with similar dimensions would indeed look like a "slim Marine Master" ... ??


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

maxxevv said:


> The Facebook description is that they are " Slim MM", which I infer to be " Slim Marine Master ".
> Which possibly explains why there seems to be indication that it looks like a Sumo. Likely same configuration as the Sumo, but in a package that looks like a slimmed down MM300.
> 
> Perhaps that's also where the rumours of the " SKX007 update" came from. Since an upgraded SKX007 with similar dimensions would indeed look like a "slim Marine Master" ... ??


I read Chinese. The translation should be "Small MM" instead of "thin" or "slim". "Small MM" is a nickname people in Hong Kong use to refer to "Sumo". It means the younger brother of Marine Master, or the MM300. People in Hong Kong calls the MM300 the "Big MM".


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

A bit more info regarding SBDC027. It will be a limited edition announcing on January 23, 2015. Limited to 2000 pieces.

As expected, it will be a homage to previous Seiko divers. The bezel will feature thinner font. The dial will look like 6217 and the hands will look like 6105. There will be a Prospex logo on the dial.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Eywleung said:


> I read Chinese. The translation should be "Small MM" instead of "thin" or "slim". "Small MM" is a nickname people in Hong Kong use to refer to "Sumo". It means the younger brother of Marine Master, or the MM300. People in Hong Kong calls the MM300 the "Big MM".


Then what's the difference between "细" and "小" .... ???


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

maxxevv said:


> Then what's the difference between "细" and "小" .... ???


细 means thin/slim/fine. 小 means small.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

zetaplus93 said:


> Quite interested in the new Alpinists! Hope photos show up soon.


SBEB is solar digital series, so don´t expect any nice mechanical new Alpinist


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> 细 means thin/slim/fine. 小 means small.


For Cantonese and in this case, 细 means smaller brother.

Google "细MM", you get result for the existing Sumo, "大MM", you get result for the MM300.

My point is, the Facebook translation is wrong and it mis-lead us to think that there will be a slimmer version of the existing Sumo. The fact is, "细MM" is just the nickname for existing SBDC001,003,005 in Hong Kong.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Khadgar said:


> SBEB is solar digital series, so don´t expect any nice mechanical new Alpinist


Ah too bad. Well, perhaps others will be interesting as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

"As expected, it will be a homage to previous Seiko divers. The bezel will feature thinner font. The dial will look like 6217 and the hands will look like 6105. There will be a Prospex logo on the dial."

Maybe someone with Photoshop skills can "virtualize it" in the meantime  ......


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Eywleung said:


> For Cantonese and in this case, 细 means smaller brother.


Ahh. I gotcha. I didn't read the Facebook text. I simply provided the literal meanings of those two words. You're right. If it is used for Cantonese (mostly slang) then its phonetic use of the word 细 translates into small.


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Nah, prefer the existing versions...


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

BarryW said:


>


Pretty sure that's a Silver Sumo limited edition piece that was previously linked from a facebook site but couldn't find any prices on/where to buy; not the "new Sumo".


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Pretty sure that's a Silver Sumo limited edition piece that was previously linked from a facebook site but couldn't find any prices on/where to buy; not the "new Sumo".


Been wishing Seiko would make a white dial Sumo. At least we are getting close ...


----------



## philip_ (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, that is exciting news indeed. I hope the "new Sumo" will have: 1. a proportionally sized bracelet, 2. a less bold bezel font, 3. not so strongly swept lugs, 4. a non-half-shrouding case. Or in other words, a new Sumo that does not look at all like the old Sumo 

A watch similar to the MM300 would be great. I much prefer the more rectangular design language of the MM300 over the round features of the sumo.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Been wishing Seiko would make a white dial Sumo. At least we are getting close ...


I would love a stainless steel bezel for sumo, maybe with blue dial


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

o|
PICS
PICS
PICS
PICS


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

philip_ said:


> Wow, that is exciting news indeed. I hope the "new Sumo" will have: 1. a proportionally sized bracelet, 2. a less bold bezel font, 3. not so strongly swept lugs, 4. a non-half-shrouding case. Or in other words, a new Sumo that does not look at all like the old Sumo
> 
> A watch similar to the MM300 would be great. I much prefer the more rectangular design language of the MM300 over the round features of the sumo.


I kinda hope the new Sumo (Pneumo?) takes on a novel design approach too... because the Sumo right now looks friggin' awesome! :-d

Can't wait for some official pics.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Well IF and is a big if is a great looking diver the problem will be that is only 2000 pieces. It will sell out quickly. So will have to see and wait and be quick if it looks good...


----------



## marshy (Jul 2, 2013)

BarryW said:


>


This is Limited Edition of only 1935 pcs production in Thailand only.
It is specially made for Thailand's Duty Free Company "King-Power" and officially release on Oct 15.
Price will be 33,500 Baht which comes to approx USD1,000.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

now that is quite interesting news!


----------



## chrislang (Jun 21, 2009)

Would this also mean that the Sumo will already be discontinued?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

philip_ said:


> Wow, that is exciting news indeed. I hope the "new Sumo" will have: 1. a proportionally sized bracelet, 2. a less bold bezel font, 3. not so strongly swept lugs, 4. a non-half-shrouding case. Or in other words, a new Sumo that does not look at all like the old Sumo
> A watch similar to the MM300 would be great. I much prefer the more rectangular design language of the MM300 over the round features of the sumo.


You just took away everything that is good about the sumo!


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

philip_ said:


> Wow, that is exciting news indeed. I hope the "new Sumo" will have: 1. a proportionally sized bracelet, 2. a less bold bezel font, 3. not so strongly swept lugs, 4. a non-half-shrouding case. Or in other words, a new Sumo that does not look at all like the old Sumo
> 
> A watch similar to the MM300 would be great. I much prefer the more rectangular design language of the MM300 over the round features of the sumo.


Agreed! Let's hope this is true.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

still no pics?


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB (Feb 20, 2008)

Who the hell needs "limited Edition" written on the dial?
cheers TSC


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB said:


> Who the hell needs "limited Edition" written on the dial?
> cheers TSC


Special people

I don't understand why companies bother with limited edition lines, there's costs to design and manufacture those parts and while it may cost more than a normal watch, the manufacturer doesn't get to cash in on the sky-high prices once production stops. A better strategy IMO would be to keep production going with the limited edition moniker so people think they may be discontinued at any moment and buy instead of waiting.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

It's called marketing noise and sometimes a cost efficient way to get noticed


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Special people
> 
> I don't understand why companies bother with limited edition lines, there's costs to design and manufacture those parts and while it may cost more than a normal watch, the manufacturer doesn't get to cash in on the sky-high prices once production stops. A better strategy IMO would be to keep production going with the limited edition moniker so people think they may be discontinued at any moment and buy instead of waiting.


The cost of doing 2000 differently colored and printed Sumo dials is almost certainly negligible for a company as large as Seiko. Bet you they have the silver paint already and just need to put it on the production line for a week.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

LeopardBear said:


> ..Bet you they have the silver paint already and just need to put it on the production line for a week.


The probably get through 2000 pcs of dials in about 2~3 hours max !


----------



## Leletag (Oct 16, 2012)

This morning i received this :


Hello from tokio !
Thank you for your inquiry.

SBDC023& 025 will be released at beginning of Nov. at 64,800 YEN
(My price is not decided yet.)

SBDC027 will be released in Jan. 2014 at 86,400 YEN

Pictures are not availlabe yet.

Please contact sometime later to get updated information.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Hmm.. at current exchange rates, that's about US$600 and US$800 respectively for MSRP.

So, theoretically, it should be about US$500 for the non-limited edition ones at street price.


----------



## Leletag (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, in euro are around 400-500 euro, not so much than the actual price.
emanuele


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

maxxevv said:


> The probably get through 2000 pcs of dials in about 2~3 hours max !


Speaking of which, has Seiko ever given an idea of their production numbers for higher-end pieces? Say, how many Prospex/yr? Or GS?


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

How are there still no pictures?!


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

noenmon said:


> How are there still no pictures?!


I'm wondering the same thing, especially as they are being released in just a few weeks.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

stewham said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, especially as they are being released in just a few weeks.


Few weeks till January and I haven't even started Christmas shopping.

So far looking like a potentially good year for seiko fans. I agree there should at least be a catalog view like we saw of the SBDX012, but then again some of us are anxiously awaiting pictures of that, too!


----------



## philip_ (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to be excited about the new Sumo. But then again, I was excited about the quartz Grand Seiko diver too. Until the hideous bezel font turned out to be the real deal. I really hope Seiko will not ruin another great watch with some unforgivable design flaws.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

philip_ said:


> I want to be excited about the new Sumo. But then again, I was excited about the quartz Grand Seiko diver too. Until the hideous bezel font turned out to be the real deal. I really hope Seiko will not ruin another great watch with some unforgivable design flaws.


Simply not liking something =/= 'unforgivable design flaw'. Either way, the GS diver should have no correlation to this model. Fingers crossed on pics soon!


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool...
I hope the old one (sbdc001) become little cheaper... Any chance?


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

WHERE ARE THEFREAKING PICS!?!?!?!?


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

OP was last online 3 days ago; posted this juicy tidbit and escaped. The suspense is overwhelming, I was about to pull the trigger on a blumo but now I NEED to know how this new sumo looks.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

M1K3Z0R said:


> OP was last online 3 days ago; posted this juicy tidbit and escaped. The suspense is overwhelming, I was about to pull the trigger on a blumo but now I NEED to know how this new sumo looks.


I'm sure if pictures were available, the OP would not be the only one who could get them. I say get your Blumo. If the new watches are better or more interesting to you, then you'll always be able to sell it. I mean, there's always something else just around the corner, this is no different, really.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sub1680 said:


> WHERE ARE THEFREAKING PICS!?!?!?!?


lol


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

PICS FINALLY RELEASED!

I hope it met everyones' expectations!


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

Froggo said:


> PICS FINALLY RELEASED!
> 
> I hope it met everyone's expectations!


Yay! Perfectly aligned chapter ring!


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Froggo said:


> PICS FINALLY RELEASED!
> 
> I hope it met everyones' expectations!
> 
> View attachment 1692050


The hands seem to be flaccid and erect at the same time! How is the lume? Wrist shot!!!


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Eielson said:


> The hands seem to be flaccid and erect at the same time! How is the lume? Wrist shot!!!


The lume is great! Very bright. Though being JDM; it unfortunately only lasts a few seconds :/








(Come on man you HAD to expect that!)


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay now we really do need a goddamn real picture to save this thread.. Ian, someone, ANYONE, pretty please?! Just one picture!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

philip_ said:


> I want to be excited about the new Sumo. But then again, I was excited about the quartz Grand Seiko diver too. Until the hideous bezel font turned out to be the real deal. I really hope Seiko will not ruin another great watch with some unforgivable design flaws.


Same here, but look at the bright side: the more watches have unforgivable flaws, the more budget frees up for the watches we really do like.

Oh, and LOL at *Froggo's* pics with the kawk hands


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it possible that it's the sumo equivalent to the MM300 anniversary edition??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

i am inclined to believe there's no such new sumo. a search on the web reveals nothing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JR1 said:


> i am inclined to believe there's no such new sumo. a search on the web reveals nothing.


lol, oh ye of little faith. I'll stick with Ian on this one.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> lol, oh ye of little faith. I'll stick with Ian on this one.


my apologies but i do not know ian. is he a reliable source for things like this? so we should think that there is more than smoke and this news has actually substance?

if this is really true this would be welcome news to me.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread is awesome, keep the lulz coming!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JR1 said:


> my apologies but i do not know ian. is he a reliable source for things like this? so we should think that there is more than smoke and this news has actually substance?
> 
> if this is really true this would be welcome news to me.


He's in Osaka and I've bought all of my Seikos from him. That would be 10+. He's iBuyjp on ebay.

Also bought a JDM Casio Rangeman from him. Sorry, reminiscing and digressing. Ah the memories of missed watches.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> He's in Osaka and I've bought all of my Seikos from him. That would be 10+. He's iBuyjp on ebay.
> 
> Also bought a JDM Casio Rangeman from him. Sorry, reminiscing and digressing. Ah the memories of missed watches.


so i suppose that means he has the inside track on these things? really looking forward to the truth of the matter as i have now finally decided to get a sumo and i get this news. i will hold off the purchase pending the veracity of this new info.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

JR1 said:


> so i suppose that means he has the inside track on these things? really looking forward to the truth of the matter as i have now finally decided to get a sumo and i get this news. i will hold off the purchase pending the veracity of this new info.


If you like the Sumo (lord only knows why ...), you should get the Sumo. The title of this thread may be completely inaccurate in that this will be a "Sumo".

The bases for these being "Sumo's" is the letters in the alleged model number: SBDC. The Shogun also shares those letters. The Shogun is a completely different watch than the Sumo in every way except the movement. I believe these letters simply mean these are Prospex Divers using the 6r15 movement. SBDX watches use the 8XXX movement, and include the MM300 and the 011 black Tuna.

Therefor it is very possible that these new watches could also be very different from the Sumo.

Seiko discontinued some great watches, like the Samurai and Spork, to name just 2. It is very possible they will bring out a new watch, perhaps 3 colors, to replace those. Or perhaps a SS Shogun line for the same price as the Sumo? That would be a great line up, with two distinctly different style SS 6r15 divers to choose from.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> If you like the Sumo (lord only knows why ...), you should get the Sumo. The title of this thread may be completely inaccurate in that this will be a "Sumo".
> 
> The bases for these being "Sumo's" is the letters in the alleged model number: SBDC. The Shogun also shares those letters. I believe these letters simply mean these are Prospex Divers using the 6r15 movement. SBDX watches use the 8XXX movement, and include the MM300 and the 011 black Tuna. The Shogun is a completely different watch than the Sumo in every way except the movement.
> 
> ...


very sound advise. i'd just get the sumo and treat the "new sumo" separately. thanks!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JR1 said:


> so i suppose that means he has the inside track on these things? really looking forward to the truth of the matter as i have now finally decided to get a sumo and i get this news. i will hold off the purchase pending the veracity of this new info.


I honestly can't comment on the inside track, but I can tell you that he got me an SBDB009 spring drive tuna before anybody around here could find one.

He seems to be right up there at the distribution point where the products enter the market. I'd say he gets good info on upcoming stuff.

He had good info on the SBDB009 coming down the pipe and had a very accurate estimate of when it would be available.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in the same position, I was dead-set on the sumo until I heard this news. An upgraded or sumo alternative? hmmmm

It seems now would be the time to buy, or rather, was the time to buy. I've been on the fence and watched the exchange rate rise $30 in 2 weeks (CAD to JPY), the yen is gaining momentum again and who knows how high it will go. There used to be a time not all that long ago when the exchanged rate really sucked and the Sumo was around $600. That and Seiko dropping models on a whim are something to think about.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hoping to see pics soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Japanese forum rumor is new monster.


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

poppo said:


> Japanese forum rumor is new monster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


I dont think it will be a new monster. The monster line just got updated recently. Id highly doubt Seiko upgrading a similar design to utilise the 6r family of movements when it already belongs in the 4r family.

Either way, id appreciate any new reliable information. Do you have any links/sources?


----------



## Diospada (Sep 8, 2011)

Another reason to postpone my purchase to next year!


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

To hell with it - just ordered the "old" sumo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

obp666 said:


> To hell with it - just ordered the "old" sumo


I think you mean "the sumo"....


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

This is the only image I can found for SBDC027.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Eywleung said:


> This is the only image I can found for SBDC027.
> 
> View attachment 1737698


Geeze, I hope Seiko doesn't replace the current Sumo with THAT.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Old school dial on that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

BigBluefish said:


> Geeze, I hope Seiko doesn't replace the current Sumo with THAT.


Hmmm I like it actually


----------



## philip_ (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you very much for the picture!

Could you produce similar ones for the SBDC023 and 25?


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for your effort, Eywleung. In my opinion the new choice of dial and hands is a good improvement over the original. However, i find it is also unfortunate that the same awfull gigantic size was kept. It should hvenever surpssed 42mm of diameter. It is beyond me why the manufacturers of items that are being made redundant/obsolescent by new tech tend too ignore the tastes of the public that buy these HEAVY, ANALOGUE, AUTOMATIC things: conservative tastes. A taste for perfected things that stand the passing of time with grace and dignity.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like a 6105 dial and handset with Harolds insert, like it, don't love it. Appears to be same case and bracelet as well.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Do we know definitively that it is the same size? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, if they want to do a retro Sumo (Re-do-mo?) I guess I can see where they are coming from. But the dial and hands seem to be dwarfed by the case, in that the bezel is wide, the lugs are wide, and the hands are thin sticks, and the markers just seem to clash with the lines of the case. If that makes sense. 

Put that dial and handset in a slimmer case, and narrow the bezel, and it would be nice. 

Not terrible. I just hope they don't ditch the current Sumo in favor of this one. 

Maybe better get my Blumo soon. 

And thanks for posting the much awaited pic. That probably should have been the first thing I said in my last post.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

That reminds me of the difference between an SKX007 and SKX173. Essentially the same watch, but with squared off indices. Plus they slapped the Prospex logo on there. 

The bezel insert does resemble Harold's, but something I noticed right away (I'mwearing a Sumo today) is that the lugs are significantly shorter. Like SKX'ish shorter. When I hold my wrist up to my PC screen, the lug difference is apparent.

I like this new model, but I'm definitely not regretting getting the "old" Sumo a couple of weeks ago. Based on where the lug openings are in reference to the bezel markings, it looks like this one also takes a 20mm band.

/edit

On second thought, I'm not sure about the shorter lugs. I just took my watch off and literally held it to the screen (and got caught by a coworker). My lugs still look longer than the render, but it could just be the angle. Hmm.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

I quite like that. It does look like a mod though, kinda reminds me of a Loy's franken. The case looks the same as the current Sumo but I'm hoping it's not and they've shrunken it down to 42mm. I'm not a fan of the Prospex logo on the dial though.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Prospex logo is the new 5 badge. 

If they start putting in text on the dial that says "Prospex" in red bold font, I'm going to lose it lol.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

They really need to reign in the size. It's way too big for its bracelet. That's what is keeping me from buying the current Sumo. I'm saving up for the Shogun instead. Unless of course they fix the weird Sumo size with the 2015 edition.... Time will tell.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

I went from hating it to loving it in a 10 minute span. I remembered that I hate stock, mock-up photos of the original Sumo too. The bezel insert is a plus and the hands and indices will play very well off the angles of the case. I'd have have preferred a smaller version (6.7 inch wrist), but the minor short-coming hasn't prevented me from loving the original. I'll be slapping the MM rubber on it and imagine it will be a keeper.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That pic looks much more contemporary. I like it.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

I quite like it, aside from the prospex logo


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Kinetic Sumo? Not sure if it's suitable for me if I tend yet mine go into the occasional cold storage during rotation.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I think it looks pretty good, can't wait to see a nice color pic, or better yet the money shot (watchtanaka).


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Eywleung said:


> This is the only image I can found for SBDC027.
> 
> View attachment 1737698


Interesting. I like it, but I'm glad I have the current version. I think the round hour markers work better. And call me crazy, but I like the fat font on the current version bezel insert. But change is good too.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I like the bezel much better on this one, but the dial on the original is much better looking imo. I would definitely stick with the original as a bezel swap is easy enough.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Interesting. I like it, but I'm glad I have the current version. I think the round hour markers work better. And call me crazy, but I like the fat font on the current version bezel insert. But change is good too.


I'm with you on that. Love it or hate it, the Sumo is original.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't like the Prospex logo they're putting on these new watches, like the new Prospex Monsters. Just as much as I don't like the "5" shield. I'm happy with my SBDC003.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder if it will have blue lume :O

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it yet, but it seems they've removed almost everything about the sumo that made it "special", apart from the case design and 20mm lugs. I'm getting a Doxa vibe with those skinny hands and squared markers, at the very least it feels as if they wanted to appease both camel-toe accusers and those who hate the new monster dial by going with square markers and addressing the font haters by changing the bezel font to something more plain. In any case, it has moved away from the former MM300-esque appearance.

As long as lume performance hasn't suffered, I'm not ready to write it off just yet.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

M1K3Z0R said:


> I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it yet, but it seems they've removed almost everything about the sumo that made it "special", apart from the case design and 20mm lugs. I'm getting a Doxa vibe with those skinny hands and squared markers, at the very least it feels as if they wanted to appease both camel-toe accusers and those who hate the new monster dial by going with square markers and addressing the font haters by changing the bezel font to something more plain. In any case, it has moved away from the former MM300-esque appearance.
> 
> As long as lume performance hasn't suffered, I'm not ready to write it off just yet.


I disagree. Personally, the case was 90% of the reason why i loved the sumo. The new design doesnt wow me, but i can understand the appeal; especially to vintage seiko diver fans.

Cant wait to see watch tanaka's video. I will get my vaseline and boxes of tissues ready


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Was hoping for a watch that didn't share the sumo case. I'm sorry but it's one of the most cumbersome and uncomfortable cases I've ever owned... The peanut butter cup with lugs I always thought.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> camel-toe


I totally lol'ed. I'll never look at the Sumo the same ever again.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

sierra11b said:


> Was hoping for a watch that didn't share the sumo case. I'm sorry but it's one of the most cumbersome and uncomfortable cases I've ever owned... The peanut butter cup with lugs I always thought.


"peanut butter cup with lugs" ... perfect description of the Sumo! Never cared for mine either.

How do we know this new watch shares the same case? All we have is a somewhat fuzzy top-down view.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

rawrfische said:


> I totally lol'ed. I'll never look at the Sumo the same ever again.


That did it for me too. Kind of hard to take a dive watch seriously when that's its nickname. Even when the fan boys launched the all-out blitz for the more (slightly) "Sumo" nickname, it's still hard not to think "camel toe". I guess if that's the only "unique" thing about it, you could overlook it. As someone stated above, the Sumo is a "love it or hate it" watch, very polarizing. But as the old saying goes, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Wonder if this new watch will have a unique case, or the same "peanut butter cup" case as the Sumo?


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I like the more conservative dial/hands combination, will probably buy one. Hope january comes sooner.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

I did not think limited edition color is black. Is It different colors of 023 and 025?


Sent from my iPhone6 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

Heh. This thread is hilarious. Getting to read the same complaints about the Sumo is funny. Meanwhile, all the Sumo models sell quite well for Seiko. They are such a great value for the price.

I think this new design will be a hit for them. Remember though, so far the only picture is of the LE 027. The other two haven't been shown yet.

And I wouldn't put too much weight on a poorly taken photo of a digital render. Real pictures of the actual watch will be far more telling.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

I wish Seiko would and a GMT hand and Bezel to the current Sumo. This would be legendary!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

sierra11b said:


> Was hoping for a watch that didn't share the sumo case. I'm sorry but it's one of the most cumbersome and uncomfortable cases I've ever owned... The peanut butter cup with lugs I always thought.


Peanut butter cup, cupcake, burger king&#8230; Man, now I'm hungry!


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL peanut butter cup with lugs. Never saw it that way. I hope someone makes a mod using an orange sumo, put in a brown bezel insert and a Reese's logo on the dial! Add the F71 or any brown NATO and enjoy.



rawrfische said:


> I totally lol'ed. I'll never look at the Sumo the same ever again.


haha I thought it was somewhat common knowledge, I've been researching the sumo to death the last few weeks and that term came up quite often. If that term stuck it would have undoubtedly put the ocean in motion. Surprised that cat went in the bag, seemed the moose was on the loose. Alas, PG-rating prevailed and it was snatched out of a tight spot.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> LOL peanut butter cup with lugs. Never saw it that way. I hope someone makes a mod using an orange sumo, put in a brown bezel insert and a Reese's logo on the dial! Add the F71 or any brown NATO and enjoy.
> 
> haha I thought it was somewhat common knowledge, I've been researching the sumo to death the last few weeks and that term came up quite often. If that term stuck it would have undoubtedly put the ocean in motion. Surprised that cat went in the bag, seemed the moose was on the loose. Alas, PG-rating prevailed and it was snatched out of a tight spot.


Haha. I'm pretty new to Seikos and mechanical watch collecting in general, so I've never heard of the camel-toe reference. I researched some basic things about the Sumo like the movement, size and price. But once I saw pictures and wrist shots, I just knew I had have it.

Call me a juvenile-minded gen-x'er or whatever, but all these references to camel-toe and peanut butter cups made me love my Sumo so much more. I've got a domed sapphire on the way, so maybe once I put that thing in, I can start calling my watch "cupcake on lugs". 

But back to the topic at hand, the more I look at these new renders, the more curious I get about the new dial. Definitely can't wait to see some real pics!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!

Looks like the case is similar to the old sumo, with it large 52.6mm L2L. Too bad, too long for me. 

On the plus side, there's sapphire on it, so addresses some complaints people have had. Nice price bump too at 80k yen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

$750 for essentially a Sumo with a new bezel, dial, hands, and sapphire upgrade. It's like a prefab Sumo mod Seiko made to hush all the naysayers! :-d

*Don't get me wrong, it's a good looking watch, I just found it kinda funny.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Drives me crazy that Seiko can't make this in 42mm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

WillMK5 said:


>


Think Im going to pass on this one. Having the 173 and 003 I really don't see the need for their offspring :-d


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

So is this meant to be a tribute to the 62MAS? I'm scratching my head.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

WillMK5 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone6 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

Exactly. I'd rather see a full on replica 62mas personally, as on this new watch it just made the case look bigger.


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm... so 027 is a limited edition of only 2000 units.

And I think the most important part is IT COMES WITH *SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL*!

So, hopefully the limited edition mm300 SBDX012 also comes with Sapphire.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Sub1680 said:


> Exactly. I'd rather see a full on replica 62mas personally, as on this new watch it just made the case look bigger.


Yup, and the hands just seem especially small. Kinda reminds me of the hands on the SS Samurai, I always thought they were too skinny (the Ti version got it right). And I don't like the way the hands are rounded out at the center, instead of elongated and cross over each other, makes them seem even smaller.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Seiko should have used the Shogun case for that dial and hands.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Eywleung said:


> Hmmm... so 027 is a limited edition of only 2000 units.
> 
> And I think the most important part is IT COMES WITH *SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL*!
> 
> So, hopefully the limited edition mm300 SBDX012 also comes with Sapphire.


Interesting assumption. I hope you're right!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

sierra11b said:


> Interesting assumption. I hope you're right!


It does say sapphire glass in Japanese. Cheers!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

new monster










Sent from my iPhone6 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Eywleung said:


> Hmmm... so 027 is a limited edition of only 2000 units.
> 
> And I think the most important part is IT COMES WITH *SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL*!
> 
> So, hopefully the limited edition mm300 SBDX012 also comes with Sapphire.


SBDX012 is not Sapphire.










Sent from my iPhone6 using Tapatalk. Sorry. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

The comparisons to past models are inevitable but I think Seiko got it right with a safe design got the Sumo. Got it right too on the limited edition for this, targeted at collectors, the safe design won't get wide appeal at that price point


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

SchrodingersCat said:


> $750 for essentially a Sumo with a new bezel, dial, hands, and sapphire upgrade. It's like a prefab Sumo mod Seiko made to hush all the naysayers! :-d


Seiko Austria (not Australia) has been selling the Sumo with a sapphire for quite a while now. SBDC001 (but more expensive at 750 Euro)


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Does not really flash me 
bezel looks like from Yobokies, Hands are not really impressive. Only sapphire is a plus.



WillMK5 said:


>


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just noticed that it says there's diashield on this (as well as the SBDX012).

Can diashield be applied on SS? I don't know enough about diashield, thought it's only comes with TI?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Love the new bezel, far better font than the current Sumo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

That's interesting, I didn't know that. Looks like Seiko charges 80 euros ($102) for a sapphire upgrade, definitely makes Harold and Dagaz look good.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great, to me. With sapphire it's a bump towards the Shogun, which is logical.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Looks great, to me. With sapphire it's a bump towards the Shogun, which is logical.


Not sure this is worth $750. It's not Shogun, which is Ti. Sapphire is nice, but not, to me, worth $275 over a Sumo. For that price, I can't see why anyone wouldn't put out the extra $200 for a Shogun.


----------



## Mathew Hanson (Feb 24, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> Does not really flash me
> bezel looks like from Yobokies, Hands are not really impressive. Only sapphire is a plus.


I agree, other then the sapphire all the changes take away what I like about the Sumo. But I'll wait and see it the flesh.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I like it more than the current Sumo, but I wish it were smaller. Almost 53mm L2L is massive.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

zetaplus93 said:


> Just noticed that it says there's diashield on this (as well as the SBDX012).
> 
> Can diashield be applied on SS? I don't know enough about diashield, thought it's only comes with TI?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. Some Brightz models are stainless steel and have DiaShield.



poppo said:


> new monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the lack of day wheel but dislike the cyclops. Why Seiko? :-s


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm disappointed.

An 62MAS homage does not work in a beefy 44mm case.

And the 023/025 are simply updated Monsters with 6r15. Not even a new case?

So much for new sumo hype.. Well i guess at least this may increase the desirability of the current Sumo lineup.

Hopefully real pics will save the day soon. But i am officially disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ah so there is no new sumo, the 027 is just a limited edition.
those 023 and 025 are abominations of the monster.


----------



## bonkinator4 (Feb 9, 2013)

Are these retail prices next to the images usually similar to what one of the Japanese dealers or Rakuten charge? Or anyone know how much do they discount it? That new monster is almost 600 retail! :|


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Citizen V said:


> Yes. Some Brightz models are stainless steel and have DiaShield.


Thanks for the confirmation Citizen V.

I've heard that the DiaShield on the Shogun does a good job of resisting minor scratches.

Does the DiaShield SS on the Brightz models have similar resistive qualities?


----------



## squirelrepublic (Jan 13, 2013)

zetaplus93 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Citizen V.
> 
> I've heard that the DiaShield on the Shogun does a good job of resisting minor scratches.
> 
> Does the DiaShield SS on the Brightz models have similar resistive qualities?


if it doesn't, I wonder why they would call it diashield ...... and yes it does work brilliantly on my Shogun, I've treated my Shogun badly , it fell from my wrist several time to a hard floor yet it still looks like pristine, i love it !!!


----------



## squirelrepublic (Jan 13, 2013)

AdrianCol said:


> Seiko should have used the Shogun case for that dial and hands.


This ... I totally agree with, I would really be interested if that dial is to be put on Shogun .... and don't the original 62mas have crown @ three ? O well probably should find the dial only and mod it on Shogun ...


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

squirelrepublic said:


> if it doesn't, I wonder why they would call it diashield ...... and yes it does work brilliantly on my Shogun, I've treated my Shogun badly , it fell from my wrist several time to a hard floor yet it still looks like pristine, i love it !!!


Nice. Just trying to see if diashield on SS has the same amount of scratch resistance as diashield on TI.

I've also heard that TI has a "recovery" quality to it (due I believe to oxidation; and it does some time for it to supposedly "recover" from minor scratches), so wondering if that's because it's TI, diashield, or a combination of both. Or if I'm just confusing things.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Honestly the dial on the Sumo is awesome, by far its best feature imo, this Sumo changes the one thing on the Sumo that is a home run and left a bunch of the flaws. All they need to do is change the bezel font and shrink the case down a bit and the Sumo would be on my wrist next week.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

the current Sumo i really dislike 

tried 2 new ones

sold both right away 

this new one can't be worse than the current offering IMO

i would take a skx007 with a 6r15 over a sumo all day . every day 

time will tell , always does


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Actually, I think what Seiko should have done for a 50th Anniversary model, would be to use this new dial, handset, bezel insert and the 6R15 in the SKX007 case. How about that for an upgrade for the SKX 007/9? More like a 6105.

At the right price, that would really move !

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Actually, I think what Seiko should have done for a 50th Anniversary model, would be to use this new dial, handset, bezel insert and the 6R15 in the SKX007 case. How about that for an upgrade for the SKX 007/9? More like a 6105.
> 
> At the right price, that would really move !
> 
> Regards,


I'm thinking I might need to get me one of these, and then get me an SKX007 and do the mod myself.... It would cost a ton but IMHO be absolutely worth it.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

You can actually do that yourself though. There is a pretty good article on how they are interchangeable and pretty much identical on the web. Even the date wheel can be swapped ! 
(saw it on the web a few months back, but can't seem to locate it at the moment.) 

With the NE15 movement from Seiko's SII arm for third part movement supplies.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, with the total world-wide sales of the SKX007/9, since it's introduction, far exceeding any of their other divers, I really feel they should have come out with something for their 50th Anniversary Dive watch model utilizing that case.

I mean, everyone has been waiting for an upgrade to the 007/9, for awhile now. With the Monster already upgraded to the 4R36, and now soon to be released 6R15 version (SBDC023, SBDC025), it would have been a no-brainer ....

Just imagine that 007/9 with those 6105-type hands, dial, insert, sapphire, and the 6R15, and yeah, on a bracelet, too !

Regards,


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB (Feb 20, 2008)

For me it's nice. The only thing I dislike is the new X sign on the dial. Why SEIKO is doin such stuff????
Cheers 
TSC


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Really wish they went more along the lines of something like this..









SKX007 case, 6R15 movement, awesome dial/hands.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Really wish they went more along the lines of something like this..
> 
> View attachment 1777578
> 
> ...


Whoa that's beautiful! What are the details on this mod if you don't mind my asking? I'm curious as to the source for the dial, hands, chapter ring and bezel.


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> Whoa that's beautiful! What are the details on this mod if you don't mind my asking? I'm curious as to the source for the dial, hands, chapter ring and bezel.


I believe that's the sarb059 Alpinist and not a mod.

Me: "WRUW while drinking?"
Quotron: "If I do it right.... nothing."

Me and my watches on IG: eyy_ron


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Aaron Garon said:


> I believe that's the sarb059 Alpinist and not a mod.
> 
> Me: "WRUW while drinking?"
> Quotron: "If I do it right.... nothing."
> ...


Ah, thank you! You're totally right. Now I feel a bit silly to not recognize an Alpinist since it's so popular. :\

Sigh. Another one to add to the wants list.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> Ah, thank you! You're totally right. Now I feel a bit silly to not recognize an Alpinist since it's so popular. :\
> 
> Sigh. Another one to add to the wants list.


I was taken back by that model too, not knowing it's an Alpinist. The one most people associate with that name is this watch:









Awesome watch, but not my cup of tea with the vivid green dial and gold numbers. But the sarb059 & sarb061 are at the top of my wants list.









The dial is actually a really dark metallic green.


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I was taken back by that model too, not knowing it's an Alpinist. The one most people associate with that name is this watch:
> 
> View attachment 1778482
> 
> ...


I love my Sarb017 and scvf005 alpinist and would love one of these or the sarb055.










Me: "WRUW while drinking?"
Quotron: "If I do it right.... nothing."

Me and my watches on IG: eyy_ron


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

That OVM is a sharp choice too, I'm not sure if I'd have a Sumo today if the 059 and 061 were in production and around the same price.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> Just imagine that 007/9 with those 6105-type hands, dial, insert, sapphire, and the 6R15, and yeah, on a bracelet, too !


Please please please please please. 
Seems like I have been waiting for years.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

I saw talk of diashield, would be amazing but this thing isn't going to be Ti is it?



Khadgar said:


> SBEB is solar digital series, so don´t expect any nice mechanical new Alpinist


mind linking a thread or further info on these? Or full model number.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Really wish they went more along the lines of something like this..
> 
> View attachment 1777578
> 
> ...


Anyone know if the bracelet on this will fit on the SKX007?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

A clearer picture


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

I kind of liked the cursive font. Every other respect an upgrade, seiko must be reading the forums. 

Not on titanium for sure though right? It's diashield/ss?


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like a bad mod job to me. Wrong dial, markers and hands.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I would really hold any major negative judgment until live pics come. I thought the LE blue gradient w/gold hands/crown monsters were fugly until i saw the live pics.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> Anyone know if the bracelet on this will fit on the SKX007?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read somewhere that lugs are drilled in different places for the SARB and SKX.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

samael_6978 said:


> I read somewhere that lugs are drilled in different places for the SARB and SKX.


What the hell are you guys talking about? It has the sumo case, meaning all the aftermarket sumo bracelets will fit, but not any skx bracelets.

edit: I just got it. You guys are off topic.


----------



## mplim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok.... I got this latest Seiko Silver Sumo Limited Edition at the Bangkok airport last week. It cost me USD1k and it has sapphire crystal. Importantly it look like Rolex Yachtmaster, it also has that wave pattern dial, a la Omega Seamaster kind of face...


----------



## mplim (Jun 30, 2014)

The Seiko Silver Sumo advertisement photo.... 1965 pieces globally to commemorate their first dive watch in 1965.


----------



## Mark.Watch (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice silver sumo.

I'm really liking the sbdc027. Nice lines and symmetry. Looks like a winner!


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

While this watch is very good looking, the worst feature of Sumo is highlighted over the regular version. I'm thinking about those two magic words: c... t...


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

JR1 said:


> very sound advise. i'd just get the sumo and treat the "new sumo" separately. thanks!


after seeing pics of the "new sumo", i decided to get the " old" sumo. ah but which one? black or blue?


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

JR1 said:


> after seeing pics of the "new sumo", i decided to get the " old" sumo. ah but which one? black or blue?


Ah, that all too familiar feeling. I probably spent at least a month asking myself that same question, watching those watchtanaka videos every day. In the end you'll still yearn for the other, but you'll probably also be really happy with the one you get. I have the black Sumo and still look at the Blumo (that "blue ink" dial), but I'm really happy with the one I have.


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

Black watch is perfect, every time...


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

JR1 said:


> after seeing pics of the "new sumo", i decided to get the " old" sumo. ah but which one? black or blue?


Get the Blumo. If you're like me and everybody else on this forum, you'll have a number of other black Seiko divers to mix it up!


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a black Sumo myself and love it, but it's because of pics like above ^^ that my ordering finger is itchy for a Blumo.

So I vote blue.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Eywleung said:


> This is the only image I can found for SBDC027.
> 
> View attachment 1737698


Looks like 6105 hands....

Edit: woops.. didn't read the next 50 posts!:-d


----------



## jukeboxhero (Oct 5, 2014)

I have the black one, and it is perfect for me.
Don't exclude getting the blue one at some point later in time.
I find both versions equally beautiful.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

mplim said:


> The Seiko Silver Sumo advertisement photo.... 1965 pieces globally to commemorate their first dive watch in 1965.


Very nice&#8230; since you have one, can you post the model number?

Thanks -


----------



## mplim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sure... Pentameter.... here you go...

I also have a Seiko Worldtimer (SRP035K1) which is a really underrated watch in the community. I wear it when I travel.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Is the bracelet 20mm still?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

someone did it in another forum ..pix not mine...I wish for nipples...they're just too big


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Pancakedan said:


> Get the Blumo. If you're like me and everybody else on this forum, *you'll have a number of other black Seiko divers to mix it up*!


Quoted for truth! The MM300, Shogun, and most Tunas come only in black, get the blue because you can.

Or just get all three colors, you know you wanna!


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

"X" mark on the dial is the deal breaker....


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Quoted for truth! The MM300, Shogun, and most Tunas come only in black, get the blue because you can.
> 
> Or just get all three colors, you know you wanna!


but there is an orange shogun 
of all my seikos, not a single one is black.
i got white, green, blue and orange...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

teaman2004 said:


> "X" mark on the dial is the deal breaker....


Sorry, but I think that's ridiculous. An X on the dial just ruins the watch? Good grief.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Sorry, but I think that's ridiculous. An X on the dial just ruins the watch? Good grief.


I find that people often come up with illogical excuses just so they can convince themselves not to buy.

It works the other way round too: 'I would buy this watch IMMEDIATELY if it had ____ '. Then when someone suggests a watch meeting all their criteria, they find some other excuse.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Froggo said:


> I find that people often come up with illogical excuses just so they can convince themselves not to buy.
> 
> It works the other way round too: 'I would buy this watch IMMEDIATELY if it had ____ '. Then when someone suggests a watch meeting all their criteria, they find some other excuse.


It's called rationalization. We constantly read threads of people rationalizing why they don't want a watch on this forum. It's pretty funny usually, but irritating at times.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I happen to like the logo and think they did a good job with the design on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

seikomatic said:


> someone did it in another forum ..pix not mine...I wish for nipples...they're just too big


I'm liking the white dial & sapphire, although the diameter looks pretty f'ing big. Is that your wrist - and if so, how big is it?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Pentameter said:


> I'm liking the white dial & sapphire, although the diameter looks pretty f'ing big. Is that your wrist - and if so, how big is it?


*silver dial.

Diameter same as production Sumo.


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

Just saw this (scroll down a bit):

¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û¥»¥¤¥³¡¼ ¥×¥í¥¹¥Ú¥Ã¥¯¥¹ SEIKO PROSPEX ¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥¹¥­¥å¡¼¥Ð ÏÓ»þ·× ¥á¥ó¥º ¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥º¥¦¥©¥Ã¥Á ¼«Æ°´¬¤­ ¥á¥«¥Ë¥«¥ë SBDC025¡Ú¥»¥¤¥³¡¼ ¥×¥í¥¹¥Ú¥Ã¥¯¥¹ 2014 ¿·ºî¡Û¡ÚÀµµ¬ÉÊ¡Û¡ÚÁ÷ÎÁÌµÎÁ¡Û¡Ú3Ç¯±äÄ¹Àµµ¬ÊÝ¾Ú¡Û¡Ú¥µ¥¤¥ºÄ´À°ÌµÎÁ¡Û¡Ú³Ú¥®¥Õ_ÊñÁõ¡Û¡§Neel¥»¥ì

My ability to read Japanese is limited to Arabic numerals. But it looks, does it not, as if the sbdc025 is available----a monster with a nicer dial (imo) and a 6r15. Can't help liking this watch a lot.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's the Rakuten English page: asr | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx SEIKO PROSPEX divers Cuban watch mens divers watch automatic winding mechanical SBDC025

Looks indeed like a monster with modified (sumofied?)first gen dial with 6R15 and a cyclops. Still has hardlex and the standard monster bracelet with diver's extension, if that translation is correct.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Here's the Rakuten English page: asr | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx SEIKO PROSPEX divers Cuban watch mens divers watch automatic winding mechanical SBDC025
> 
> Looks indeed like a monster with modified (sumofied?)first gen dial with 6R15 and a cyclops. Still has hardlex and the standard monster bracelet with diver's extension, if that translation is correct.


Never understood why Rakuten sellers label some of their Prospex "Cuban"


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

hmmm marker at 12 reminds me of a woman's genitalia ...
i like women ... but i don't like the watch


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Here's the Rakuten English page: asr | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx SEIKO PROSPEX divers Cuban watch mens divers watch automatic winding mechanical SBDC025
> 
> Looks indeed like a monster with modified (sumofied?)first gen dial with 6R15 and a cyclops. Still has hardlex and the standard monster bracelet with diver's extension, if that translation is correct.


Looks like they did up the quality a bit. Comparing it to my Gen1 monster I have, they seem to have added applied indices with brushed stainless steel borders as well as upgraded hands with brushed stainless steel hands.

I hate the cyclops though and a bit bummed they didn't go with Sapphire.

Interesting though as I do like the Gen1 hour markers better. I may have to get a new 6r15 Orange Monster.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

maybe I'm in the minority but I definitely prefer that to the original monsters. Just a shame no sapphire


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Looks like they did up the quality a bit. Comparing it to my Gen1 monster I have, they seem to have added applied indices with brushed stainless steel borders as well as upgraded hands with brushed stainless steel hands.
> 
> I hate the cyclops though and a bit bummed they didn't go with Sapphire.
> 
> Interesting though as I do like the Gen1 hour markers better. I may have to get a new 6r15 Orange Monster.


I agree, first gen dial for me but on the black monster the SS hands and trim sounds good. Looking forward to seeing it in person at some point.
The SBDC023 looks like a cross between the 1st gen and 2nd gen OM, same OM hands and black trim like the 2nd gen. I like it (sans cyclops), but the price doesn't agree with me. Hope this doesn't mean the end of cheap monsters!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> I agree, first gen dial for me but on the black monster the SS hands and trim sounds good. Looking forward to seeing it in person at some point.
> The SBDC023 looks like a cross between the 1st gen and 2nd gen OM, same OM hands and black trim like the 2nd gen. I like it (sans cyclops), but the price doesn't agree with me. Hope this doesn't mean the end of cheap monsters!


Unfortunately it probably does mean the end of "cheap monsters" given the movement upgrade especially. Seiko's heard the deafening praise of the Monster, they've upgraded it a couple times now and offer Seiko 5 variants. I gotta say the new dial is pretty sweet! Maybe they'll do a revamp to the skx007/009 with a hacking/winding movement soon. It'll come at a higher price point of course but those things would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OrisBC3 said:


> hmmm marker at 12 reminds me of a woman's genitalia ...
> i like women ... but i don't like the watch


Rationalization. Projection.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

the only thing I don't like about it - and this is something common to many of the JDM or upmarket Seiko models - is the exhibition case-back. Is the movement really THAT great that it needs to be shown off? Out of principle I just don't like that, like "LOOK!! It MOVES!" Yeah, we know. I much prefer a nice reliable solid case back… some engraved decoration on that is fine.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

SBDC023 and SBDC025 is out in the Japanese market! Retailing for Yen42,000 , can't wait to get the SBDC027


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

leong33 said:


> SBDC023 and SBDC025 is out in the Japanese market! Retailing for Yen42,000 , can't wait to get the SBDC027


that puts it roughly in the same ballpark as the SBDC001/3 in japan.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

The revamped Monster is a nice looking watch, but I've been burnt too many times on cheaper Seikos to take the risk anymore. When Seiko can figure out how to align a dial, chapter ring, and bezel maybe I'll pick up another Monster or SKX.


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB (Feb 20, 2008)

I Love my SEIKOS, but this misalignments of Chapter Ring, bezel etc. are really a nightmare and not what i expect from japanese quality understanding. Even in priceclasses of a 200 bucks watch like the 007.
Cheers TSC


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there any news on the caliber,?


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> Is there any news on the caliber,?


6R15


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> The revamped Monster is a nice looking watch, but I've been burnt too many times on cheaper Seikos to take the risk anymore. When Seiko can figure out how to align a dial, chapter ring, and bezel maybe I'll pick up another Monster or SKX.


yea its a crapshoot for the alignment.
my previous 3 monsters 7s26 and 4r36, the bezel never aligned properly, always half a min off either side.
but recently i got another 4r36, from nov2013 production, and the bezel is much firmer and amazingly all aligns properly.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't been following the thread, but is the new Sumo a permanent replacement for the old one?









^ This one says its limited to 2000 pieces









^ This one clearly says limited edition

So what does the new Sumo look like?


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

the silver one is limited edition 2000 pc only for thai market... around $1000

the one on the paper will come out next year for the 65th anniversary, also said limited to 2000 pc so don't think it will be a permanent replacement for current sumo...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Big thread here, weird no one has pointed out that this is now available to pre-order at places like Rakuten.

Ordered mine last night.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Big thread here, weird no one has pointed out that this is now available to pre-order at places like Rakuten.
> 
> Ordered mine last night.


Probably because it was originally described as a complete rework that will basically be a slightly thinner MM300. Once everyone found out it's basically an LE Sumo they lost interest.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Once *everyone* found out it's basically an LE Sumo *they* lost interest.


it always was a LE Sumo...
and i like it.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm still trying to find a seller that ships to the EU.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

Inq said:


> I'm still trying to find a seller that ships to the EU.


What is the model code ? Looks amazing!! 😍😍😍


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> it always was a LE Sumo...
> and i like it.


Read the beginning of the thread, it was being rumored to be a "thin MM300".


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Inq said:


> I'm still trying to find a seller that ships to the EU.


i ordered from here: Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx PROSPEX 2000 book domestic divers watch 50th anniversary commemorative SBDC027 mens watch watches quantity limited #113287 ■ released in late January appointment booking products

Do they not ship to EU?


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Millbarge said:


> i ordered from here: Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx PROSPEX 2000 book domestic divers watch 50th anniversary commemorative SBDC027 mens watch watches quantity limited #113287 â-. released in late January appointment booking products
> 
> Do they not ship to EU?


Unfortunately not. I'm waiting an answer from the Seiko trinity: Higuchi/Seiya/Chino, but they seem to be on holiday.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Inq said:


> Unfortunately not. I'm waiting an answer from the Seiko trinity: Higuchi/Seiya/Chino, but they seem to be on holiday.


bummer.

and they don't get back til the 3rd...

Well, best of luck


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just my opinion......but I think it is HIDEOUS! The "X" logo has taken the place of the Seiko "5" logo as the most god-awful thing Seiko ever placed on their dials. My current black Sumo with MM300 ratcheting clasp is a thing of beauty compared to the sacrilege going on here. Like they say though, one man's trash is another man's treasure...........enjoy.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> i ordered from here: Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx PROSPEX 2000 book domestic divers watch 50th anniversary commemorative SBDC027 mens watch watches quantity limited #113287 â-. released in late January appointment booking products
> 
> Do they not ship to EU?


Oh wow. Only $502 USD? That's not half bad. I actually like how this LE looks.

The X is kind of unnecessary, but not nearly as tacky as the 5 and Sports badging, haha.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Howa said:


> HIDEOUS! ...........enjoy.


lol


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice pic! Next on my list. I like it


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

Photographer Boy said:


> What is the model code ? Looks amazing!! ???


Could you please tell me the model number ??

Thanks.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Photographer Boy said:


> Could you please tell me the model number ??
> 
> Thanks.


See thread title ?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> See thread title 😎


When I search it on Google, results are always with black dial. But the picture above with dark blue dial.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Photographer Boy said:


> When I search it on Google, results are always with black dial. But the picture above with dark blue dial.


I think its just glare from the crystal.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I think its just glare from the crystal.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


, the shade of the blue is perfect in that photo. I am disappointed.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Howa said:


> Just my opinion......but I think it is HIDEOUS! The "X" logo has taken the place of the Seiko "5" logo as the most god-awful thing Seiko ever placed on their dials. My current black Sumo with MM300 ratcheting clasp is a thing of beauty compared to the sacrilege going on here. Like they say though, one man's trash is another man's treasure...........enjoy.


I agree with you on the "5". There's a whole line of watches I simply won't buy or wear due solely to that ghastly. The "X" isn't great, but not as bad as the "5"...unless they start pinning it on $500+ watches, which, uhm...I guess they've just done.

One thing I like about this model is that at least in the latest pic (from Rakuten?) the hands don't seem to be as thin as in the earlier picks in the thread. But...no, can't be...are the hands and dial markers edged in WHITE, rather than chrome? That would be hideous.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

The 5 does become an issue when the dial is cluttered with other things like SPORTS, how many jewels and how many meters... SEIKO + 5 + something simple like Automatic is actually quite a meaningful combination and looks great on the right dials. But yea, once you have SEIKO, 5, SPORTS, 100M, 21 JEWELS, AUTOMATIC, it becomes kinda bleh.

The 5 itself I like, because I like applied/raised/chrome indices and I like how it looks like an engraved badge. It doesn't have the distinguished mark of something high end, but it does have a historic meaning within Seiko, and I think the 5 actually is a very respectable symbol. I don't care that it doesn't impress people, who cares about impressing people? =)


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> I agree with you on the "5". There's a whole line of watches I simply won't buy or wear due solely to that ghastly. The "X" isn't great, but not as bad as the "5"...unless they start pinning it on $500+ watches, which, uhm...I guess they've just done.
> 
> One thing I like about this model is that at least in the latest pic (from Rakuten?) the hands don't seem to be as thin as in the earlier picks in the thread. But...no, can't be...are the hands and dial markers edged in WHITE, rather than chrome? That would be hideous.


to me the hands appear to be brushed, but obviously hard to tell from pics though


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Would like to see an orange dial option. Probably been said but the bezel coloring makes it look ceramic.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

The price is on the high side isn't it? 500 USD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

balzebub said:


> The price is on the high side isn't it? 500 USD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think? It's under $120 over the best price that I can find for the non-limited Sumo. Considering the differences and the LE commemorative status, it may not be that much. Some (myself on occasion) might even consider it a bargain.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> You think? It's under $120 over the best price that I can find for the non-limited Sumo. Considering the differences and the LE commemorative status, it may not be that much. Some (myself on occasion) might even consider it a bargain.


i totally agree,
with the upgrades and the LE status i am surprised it is not $700 or more.

My main reason for holding off on the Sumo was the hardlex crystal...
and i almost always prefer rectangular markers, 
so this was an easy choice for me.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

balzebub said:


> The price is on the high side isn't it? 500 USD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a year or two ago, it was impossible to find the original Sumo for under $550-600. The low price of the Sumo is a very recent thing.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Shagrath said:


> Just a year or two ago, it was impossible to find the original Sumo for under $550-600. The low price of the Sumo is a very recent thing.


With the JPY crashing and the USD soaring,
it's a great time for Americans to buy JDM watches.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Millbarge said:


> With the JPY crashing and the USD soaring,
> it's a great time for Americans to buy JDM watches.


Which is exactly why I finally bought the Sumo after wanting one for two years or more! So glad to finally have it.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Shagrath said:


> Which is exactly why I finally bought the Sumo after wanting one for two years or more! So glad to finally have it.


You get a blue or black? i still plan on getting a blue next month even though i pre-ordered this, figure that would cover all the bases.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Millbarge said:


> You get a blue or black? i still plan on getting a blue next month even though i pre-ordered this, figure that would cover all the bases.


It was a very difficult decision, but I went with the black version. I still want both though. I just decided based on black being a little more traditional and versatile, but I might get a blue one if the price stays low. I could see myself wearing the blue one every day and then bringing the black one out if I need to wear something a little more dressy.

I also had plans of only wearing this black Sumo on special occasions, but I don't think that's going to happen. I just enjoy wearing it too much.

I think that if you get this new Sumo, go for blue all the way. And then pick up the black one if the price stays where it's at and then you'll feel like you own the good ole classic Sumo. Maybe you could resell it later on when people realize they missed out on something great.


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

Sumo SBDC027 pre-order is out 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeepKanagawa (Mar 1, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> Big thread here, weird no one has pointed out that this is now available to pre-order at places like Rakuten.
> 
> Ordered mine last night.


I have never ordered from Rakuten before. I placed my pre-order earlier this week with them and clicked the paypal option for payment. Nothing was charged and I was not taken to paypal to confirm anything but I did receive a confirmation e-mail. Will they be sending a paypal invoice?

I guess I am in the minority here but I am loving the dial and hands. I like the retro look and have owned + sold both a blue and orange sumo because I never liked the dial and hand combinations. The 6105-like dial with matching hands look at home in what I always felt was a modern version of a 6105-8000 case.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Millbarge said:


> i ordered from here: Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx PROSPEX 2000 book domestic divers watch 50th anniversary commemorative SBDC027 mens watch watches quantity limited #113287 â-. released in late January appointment booking products
> 
> Do they not ship to EU?


I just tried to order one there. It seems to indicate they're available, but when you try to go and pay, it never gets past the shopping cart.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

DeepKanagawa said:


> I have never ordered from Rakuten before. I placed my pre-order earlier this week with them and clicked the paypal option for payment. Nothing was charged and I was not taken to paypal to confirm anything but I did receive a confirmation e-mail. Will they be sending a paypal invoice?
> .


Yeah, the seller and rakuten will both send you a couple confirmation emails over a few days... 
then usually a day or 2 after that they will send an email that includes the shipping with a link to checkout via paypal.

i placed my order on the 27th and got a confirmation on the 28th and again on the 29th, but i still haven't got my paypal link yet either...
i assume it is delayed because of the holiday and will show up tomorrow, whenever it is Monday morning Japan Time.



3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I just tried to order one there. It seems to indicate they're available, but when you try to go and pay, it never gets past the shopping cart.


Do you mean that it gives you an error or something?

i had troubles a while back trying to order something,
it would just give an error message when i tried to complete my checkout...
and i had to log out of the site, clear my temp files and cookies, and then log back in.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone know how to get Rakuten to actually add things to your shopping basket? I click the button that says "I add to shopping basket" and nothing ever gets added to the shopping basket. Using Chrome, which translates for me.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Millbarge said:


> Yeah, the seller and rakuten will both send you a couple confirmation emails over a few days...
> then usually a day or 2 after that they will send an email that includes the shipping with a link to checkout via paypal.
> 
> i placed my order on the 27th and got a confirmation on the 28th and again on the 29th, but i still haven't got my paypal link yet either...
> i assume it is delayed because of the holiday and will show up tomorrow, whenever it is Monday morning Japan Time.


Global Rakuten confirmation is machine-generated and happens automatically as soon as you complete your order online at Rakuten. The seller confirmation and shipping price quote, on the other hand, is sent only when the seller knows that they can actually fulfill the order. So, on a future-release, sought after, LE model like this one, that email may not be sent until right around the release date (January 23 in this case). By the way, this seller shipping quote email must be agreed to and responded by you, the buyer, in order for the seller to send a PayPal bill.

Millbrae, I understand that you may already know all of this; this is just info-sharing for those who're not familiar with Global Rakuten.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Anyone know how to get Rakuten to actually add things to your shopping basket? I click the button that says "I add to shopping basket" and nothing ever gets added to the shopping basket. Using Chrome, which translates for me.


A translated page won't work! Global Rakuten is the site you want to use for English.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> Global Rakuten confirmation is machine-generated and happens automatically as soon as you complete your order online at Rakuten. The seller confirmation and shipping price quote, on the other hand, is sent only when the seller knows that they can actually fulfill the order. So, on a future-release, sought after, LE model like this one, that email may not be sent until right around the release date (January 23 in this case). By the way, this seller shipping quote email must be agreed to and responded by you, the buyer, in order for the seller to send a PayPal bill.
> 
> Millbrae, I understand that you may already know all of this; this is just info-sharing for those who're not familiar with Global Rakuten.


this will be my first LE pre-order with Rakuten so i am just learning as i go...
i just assumed that i would have to pay up front, but i don't actually know for sure.
Guess i will just have to wait and see what happens.

if/when i do get the email with the paypal checkout link, i will update


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

AirWatch said:


> A translated page won't work! Global Rakuten is the site you want to use for English.


Unfortunately once I get it in the cart, it then wants my Japanese address, which, well, I'm not in Japan. I have a login and password, so not sure why it's assuming I'm Japanese (on the global site you pointed me to). Thanks for the site, I just wish it would work!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Unfortunately once I get it in the cart, it then wants my Japanese address, which, well, I'm not in Japan. I have a login and password, so not sure why it's assuming I'm Japanese (on the global site you pointed me to). Thanks for the site, I just wish it would work!


Sounds like you're on the wrong Rakuten site, or you're skipping over where you select int'l address. I can't remember which, but if you're on the global English site, look for the selection for non-Japanese addresses.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Unfortunately once I get it in the cart, it then wants my Japanese address, which, well, I'm not in Japan.


Some Rakuten sellers seem to only ship domestic. The only way around it is to use a Japanese reshipping company (forget the name offhand, might be tenso). Basically you sign up for a free account at that companies site and they give you a valid Japanese address which they manage. They will reship any packages received at that address to you internationally and charge a commission based on the size/weight. I have used this in the past and have been very satisfied with their service.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

jugnu said:


> Some Rakuten sellers seem to only ship domestic.


Although sometimes they do, those sellers' storefronts are not supposed to show up on Global Rakuten site. Global Rakuten, as the name implies is for international sales.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AirWatch said:


> Although sometimes they do, those sellers' storefronts are not supposed to show up on Global Rakuten site. Global Rakuten, as the name implies is for international sales.


Exactly.  I haven't seen JDM-only stores on Rakuten Global.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

looks like its sold out now.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> looks like its sold out now.


I was debating whether to pull the trigger or not...guess no more debating for me :-(

I wasn't too thrilled about the Prospe*X* logo that's why I hesitated. If Seiko somehow incorporated the Suwa logo that would be a different story


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i'll most probably be getting one also, as someone i know is going to japan end of this month and apparently his dealer there has reserved 4 pcs for him...so waiting now


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Chino told me he won't take pre-orders and he will have the watches in february; Higuchi and Seiya will probably stock a few also.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

just got my "shipping fee notification" email...
no paypal link yet, but maybe soon...
at least i have moved another step down the line.


EDIT: paypal came 5 minutes later...
now just gotta wait til it actually comes out and ships.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

don't know anything about this seller,
however they have some great info about the watch and a few pics not found elsewhere:
¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡ÛSEIKO PROSPEX¡¡¹ñ»º¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥¦¥©¥Ã¥Á50¼þÇ¯µ­Ç°¸ÂÄê¥â¥Ç¥ë¡¡¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥¹¥­¥å¡¼¥Ð¡§»º·Ð¥Í¥Ã¥È¥·¥ç¥Ã¥×


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

🙌🙌🙌


----------



## Leletag (Oct 16, 2012)

ordered mine yesterday, paypal on rakuten, now is sold out agai... it will be avaible after the 23 jan. i think it cames to me in italy around the second week of feb. !!!!! too much time...too much...


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Actually, I think what Seiko should have done for a 50th Anniversary model, would be to use this new dial, handset, bezel insert and the 6R15 in the SKX007 case. How about that for an upgrade for the SKX 007/9? More like a 6105.
> 
> At the right price, that would really move !
> 
> Regards,


You mean kinda like this? 








(Though I do like the 6105 hands much better than the stumpy ones of the SBDC027.)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, exactly.

All that and with a 6R15 aboard ..... Awesome !

Regards,


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> You mean kinda like this?
> 
> View attachment 2591778
> 
> ...


That's AWESOME! Is that a mod or a new model?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Just got my tracking info!


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

My Sumo is on the way!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> Just got my tracking info!





Consonance said:


> My Sumo is on the way!


Very excited for you guys. This Sumo is a big time winner.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have just ordered one from Udedokeihonpo (same as 10keiya?) as well. It did not show as sold out and the price was only $511 USD (significantly cheaper than seiko3s who I usually deal with). Looks like Seiko3s is charging full MSRP, while Udedokeihonpo is offering a serious discount. I could not generate a shipping quote to Canada while checking out, which may not bode well, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I have just ordered one from Udedokeihonpo (same as 10keiya?) as well. It did not show as sold out and the price was only $511 USD (significantly cheaper than seiko3s who I usually deal with). Looks like Seiko3s is charging full MSRP, while Udedokeihonpo is offering a serious discount. I could not generate a shipping quote to Canada while checking out, which may not bode well, but we'll see what happens.


I guess the sumo won for you Radar. Hope you get it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Does anyone else think it looks like this watch has a shiny urethane bezel insert?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it is lacquer like the MM300 and my SBDM013. At least I hope so.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Tim. Hopefully it will ship to Canada. For an extra $100 more this LE makes a lot of sense.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Earl Grey said:


> You mean kinda like this?
> 
> View attachment 2591778
> 
> ...


Sumo-schmumo. I'm just gonna get a -173, some 6105 hands and a Murphy bezel!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Does anyone else think it looks like this watch has a shiny urethane bezel insert?


Looks like you will have to confirm this, as they have just cancelled my order. No international shipping cited - which doesn't make any sense, as their page suggests that they ship to the US. Why not Canada?

Now they have changed it so that they show no products at all when Canada is the country selected at the top of the page.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok then, on to Plan 'B'. Let's give Nagata Jewelry a shot. $511.90 USD. If this works I scored their last one.

Surely "more than 120 countries" will get it done.

*Shipping Options:*

*JP Post EMS*

Your order will be shipped to you via Japan Post EMS. Japan Post is a speedy delivery service that delivers to more than 120 countries. With an effective tracking system and insurance program, EMS is able to offer a secure delivery worldwide. You can track your package with the tracking code provided and it will be delivered within a week. See estimated shipping fee

*DHL*

The DHL shipping fee will be notified after you make an order.



I know there is a lot of controversy over the styling of this model, but with improved bezel font and lacquer(?) insert, AR sapphire, Diashield treated SS, and only 2000 in production it must have some redeeming qualities. I am willing to wager right now that this watch will look very impressive in hand. There are absolutely no decent photos of it available and the stock Seiko ones are beyond lame. |>


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Ok then, on to Plan 'B'. Let's give Nagata Jewelry a shot. $511.90 USD. If this works I scored their last one.
> 
> Surely "more than 120 countries" will get it done.
> 
> ...


i haven't seen anything saying they changed the bezel material or finish, but who knows...
i am still really wondering if the dial is black to match the bezel like in some photos or more greyish like in other photos and to match the vintage watch this is an hommage to.

As for shipping, i have seen 10Keiya and Seiko3s both flip their listings between japan-only, limited international, and full international 3 or 4 times night on some items.

i have no idea why they do this.

Especially since i know 10Keiya (Udedokeihonpo) ships to the US, 
as that's where i bought mine.
so weird.

anyways, best of luck with Nagata, please let us know how that experience goes.


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Just checked this out at Wako during my lunch break. Looked really good, much better than the roulette table bezeled sumo, and indeed, I think this LE beats out the MM300 LE. The only thing I didn't really care for is the "x", but you don't really notice it if you look at the watch and don't fixedly stare at the x. I do think the bezel material/finishing is different than the sumo. Looked more like the MM300 bezel. Something about the bezel font and materials almost reminded me of the GS GMT sapphire bezels (with a little imagination). Very nice.


----------



## maksud2007 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here are first photos of real watch appeared on Rakuten:


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I was just about to post the same pics. I was indifferent seeing the first pics released but after seeing these, I have ordered one from Rakuten. We shall see.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

maksud2007 said:


> Here are first photos of real watch appeared on Rakuten:
> View attachment 2708225
> View attachment 2708233
> View attachment 2708241
> View attachment 2708249


this is the special edition that comes with the inlaid fingerprints of Kintaro Hattori


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

It's looks make me glad i ordered one,
but also sure i still want a Blumo


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

That limited sumo looks realli good. I am waiting on nicer quality pics.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> i haven't seen anything saying they changed the bezel material or finish, but who knows...
> i am still really wondering if the dial is black to match the bezel like in some photos or more greyish like in other photos and to match the vintage watch this is an hommage to.
> 
> As for shipping, i have seen 10Keiya and Seiko3s both flip their listings between japan-only, limited international, and full international 3 or 4 times night on some items.
> ...


The flip-flopping and lack of shipping to Canada surely is odd, Millbarge. But no worries as I found the PayPal payment request email from Nagata waiting this morning. Looks like I am good to go and the new pics posted last night (finally something real!) look really great. I think for around $100 more than the standard Sumo this is the right decision. I like the bezel on this one better, perhaps prefer the hour markers on the old one. But this has sapphire and I believe Diashield SS, and of course is limited edition and 50th anniversary commemorative, so is definitely collectible. There is no question that it represents a better bargain than the 001.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> i haven't seen anything saying they changed the bezel material or finish, but who knows...


Bezel certainly looks shiny. But not sure the bezel markers have the same translucent effect as seen on the MM300 and SBDM013. We'll see when they start to land.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the looks of the new Sumo but for a little more money you could move up a notch to the titanium Shogun.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

nervexpro55 said:


> I like the looks of the new Sumo but for a little more money you could move up a notch to the titanium Shogun.


I had and sold the Shogun. It is indeed a very nice watch, just after something a little different this time. I may pick up another Shogun at some point down the road.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

poppo said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


Bezel looks bit like sapphire or something?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it is a lacquer finish like MM300 but have an inquiry with Nagata to see if they know. Bezel looks awesome IMO.


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad I placed the order! 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

The watch looks awesome, especially being an LE of 2000. I'm so glad I pre-ordered and got it at a good price. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep!!! That there is SWEET! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

nervexpro55 said:


> I like the looks of the new Sumo but for a little more money you could move up a notch to the titanium Shogun.


Or a Tuna. I love the Sumo but just wears too big for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Way better looking than the standard Sumo IMO. The balance is really nice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It is very nice. No point in ever drawing conclusions based on grainy grey scale renders or even marginal stock Seiko pics. These new photos of the actual watch are stunning (and I suspected that would be the case). Now I will just have to see if the size is ok. Though the Shogun was just fine at 44mm so this should end well.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I received my second email confirmation from 10keiya last night, next should be the PayPal email. Pretty excited to get this one. Any more pics from others that already have it to keep me going?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> I received my second email confirmation from 10keiya last night, next should be the PayPal email. Pretty excited to get this one. Any more pics from others that already have it to keep me going?


Release date was January 23 so it's unlikely that anyone has it yet. My shipping confirmation from Nagata came early this morning. I am guessing these are going to all be snapped up in a big hurry. Congrats on your purchase. |>


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice! Although I think I prefer my own Blumo to the new Sumo. The change in markers and hands is not an improvement. Plus, I like the numerals on the bezel on the Blumo better. That being said - if I were not making a side by side comparison - this new Seiko Sumo is certainly a standout - and a beauty!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I also had a response from Ken at Nagata regarding the bezel finishing. He is quite certain it is the same as the SBDX001. In other words, polished lacquer over a steel insert. I'll know for certain soon enough.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Release date was January 23 so it's unlikely that anyone has it yet. My shipping confirmation from Nagata came early this morning. I am guessing these are going to all be snapped up in a big hurry. Congrats on your purchase. |>


There are a few in Japan that have them on the wrist already. Congrats on yours as well. 10keiya is sold out now but there a couple of other stores on Rakuten that have them but for considerably more than 10keiya did.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

squash master said:


> Very nice! Although I think I prefer my own Blumo to the new Sumo. The change in markers and hands is not an improvement. Plus, I like the numerals on the bezel on the Blumo better. That being said - if I were not making a side by side comparison - this new Seiko Sumo is certainly a standout - and a beauty!


I tend to agree with you on the dial markers - though I will add that the vintage inspiration for the new ones and uniqueness in the "Sumo realm" add a lot for me. Vastly prefer the design of the new bezel, though. When you factor anti-reflective sapphire crystal, Diashield treatment of the SS, and limited numbers of 2000, this model represents a pretty outstanding value at around $500 USD. Fair to say it will be collectible as well. I was all set to buy the original design, but when I saw this for roughly $100 more it became an easy decision for me. That isn't to say the originals are not incredible watches for the money. They are.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I also had a response from Ken at Nagata regarding the bezel finishing. He is quite certain it is the same as the SBDX001. In other words, polished lacquer over a steel insert. I'll know for certain soon enough.


This is what I am hoping for and I hope he is right. And just the thought of it actually persuaded my to buy it. Well, besides it being LE, the sapphire, and the dial (minus the X). I really like the throw back feel it has.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> There are a few in Japan that have them on the wrist already. Congrats on yours as well. 10keiya is sold out now but there a couple of other stores on Rakuten that have them but for considerably more than 10keiya did.


Yes, clearly even with a release yesterday there will be some who bought the watches in-store. Hopefully someone on the forum is in that enviable position and can post some wrist shots to sustain us. 10keiya refused to ship to Canada and cancelled my order, so I went with Nagata. They were the only two shops selling them for around $500 from what I could tell. I got the last one at Nagata. Would you have paid full MSRP as other shops are charging if that was the only option? I was scrambling with that decision while anxiously awaiting some confirmation from Nagata.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think so. If I were to go up to $7-800 I would get the Ti solar chrono you have.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> I don't think so. If I were to go up to $7-800 I would get the Ti solar chrono you have.


Yes, that would be a great choice. Stunning watch for sure. I decided to keep that over my Shogun. Still not sure it was the right call because both models are so nice, but no real regrets.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

squash master said:


> The change in markers and hands is not an improvement. Plus, I like the numerals on the bezel on the Blumo better.


I'm betting right now for all to see that the new Sumo sweeps the old away and nobody looks back. Yeah, there's always the oddball, but this new one just smokes the old all the way around in my opinion. Time will tell.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> This is what I am hoping for and I hope he is right. And just the thought of it actually persuaded my to buy it. Well, besides it being LE, the sapphire, and the dial (minus the X). I really like the throw back feel it has.


Agreed. My Ti Speedmaster has the same bezel treatment and it looks amazing. Some care is obviously needed though.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

That will be my next purchase I think, love it. I want a Ti Seiko but have too many divers already so I don't think I would get a Shogun, maybe down the road I will.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> That will be my next purchase I think, love it. I want a Ti Seiko but have too many divers already so I don't think I would get a Shogun, maybe down the road I will.


Here to enable, lol. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Assume you fell prey to this vid at some point?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Assume you fell prey to this vid at some point?


Yeah, thats what sold me on it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Another live shot from a very happy camper on Amazon in Japan.


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Are we talking about Ti Seiko chronos? 










In topic: if I hadn't just picked up my first sumo last week, this LE would be a must buy for me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some more live shots - courtesy/credits Chino Watch!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonder why Chino just now put up for sale?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Here are some more live shots - courtesy/credits Chino Watch!
> 
> View attachment 2740937


The last pic is not of the new Sumo. The bracelet and case/crown are not the Sumo's.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Slant said:


> The last pic is not of the new Sumo. The bracelet and case/crown are not the Sumo's.


Good catch. Looks like a Monster bracelet?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> Wonder why Chino just now put up for sale?


That's a good question.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

very heritage piece but in a large wearing size. a red dot on that seconds hand would've been perfect; maybe we'll see it in the one 10 years from now.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice pick up metal gear. I noticed that you bought both the LE MM300 and this Sumo. Can you post a side by side of them? I am curious how the bezel inserts compare.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> Nice pick up metal gear. I noticed that you bought both the LE MM300 and this Sumo. Can you post a side by side of them? I am curious how the bezel inserts compare.












i've tried to capture the reflection from my window to help you visualise both bezels. my camera phone doesn't do a good job with dark colours but i think you can see that they both are reflective and it feels to me like the same material.

with my eye, the mm300 seems a stark black and the reflections stand out more sharply than the sumo which has a tinge of grey (but it is still black - if that makes any sense).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice haul! Nagata Jewelers said that they are both the same finish.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

just got notified its in customs...

anticipation is killing me...

should only be a day or 2 more now though.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks metalgear. Those look great.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

more pics:
แกะกล่อง Sumo Limited 50th year anniversary of Diver watch - Siamnaliga.com


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> more pics:
> à¹�à¸�à¸°à¸�à¸¥à¹ˆà¸.à¸‡ Sumo Limited 50th year anniversary of Diver watch - Siamnaliga.com


Starting to roll in!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Found on the bay. Damage to crystal?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## oatja (Sep 28, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> more pics:
> à¹�à¸�à¸°à¸�à¸¥à¹ˆà¸.à¸‡ Sumo Limited 50th year anniversary of Diver watch - Siamnaliga.com


I'm threat owner hehehehe. Thanks for sharing it is nice watch but I saw dust inside dial.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Ive never been a fan of the Sumo but even I'm impressed with this special edition - well done seiko and those picking one up.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Even with the very different hour markers and thinner, partially shrouded case I can't help but get a distinct MM300 vibe from it (which I never got from the original Sumo at all). Can't really put my finger on why - maybe it's that bezel.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I have to say those "real" shots paint a much prettier picture than the first one I saw! If there was a blue version of this I'd be hard pressed to reconsider my recent guitar lust...


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Hopefully the bezel insert will be available somehow to be fitted onto SBDC001s etc


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> Found on the bay. Damage to crystal?
> 
> View attachment 2745681


Thank you for the pics, it definitely looks better then what i saw earlier. If had one I still would like to do a little tweak... ;-)


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Found on the bay. Damage to crystal?
> 
> View attachment 2745649
> 
> ...


To me it looks like in the first shots the crystal is fine.
They then played with it and flipped it around, getting some white particles from that cloth and what i bet is just a black thread from the pillow on the front.
Then when they flipped it back around they neglected to clean it off.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

oatja said:


> I'm threat owner hehehehe. Thanks for sharing it is nice watch but I saw dust inside dial.


Dust inside?

that's lame...
you have a pic of that?

i didn't see any mention in your thread.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> To me it looks like in the first shots the crystal is fine.
> They then played with it and flipped it around, getting some white particles from that cloth and what i bet is just a black thread from the pillow on the front.
> Then when they flipped it back around they neglected to clean it off.


Let's hope so. I did notice that it is fine in the first photo. If it's me, I clean that watch up considerably before posting pics.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like the new sumo


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That's paper fragments from the packaging/box.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> I don't like the new sumo


All the more for us, lol.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Regarding that one from the bay on the previous page... I dunno. It looks like a scratched crystal to me. Notice how it seems to reflect light and it's in the same spot. It'd be easy to supplement pics of a good one in with pics of the damaged goods. I'd be wary of that one.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Already one up for sale in the sales corner.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

I like it, but the minute/hour hand is too small. I'll stick with the original. But I just ordered the 027 one from Chino! I guess I'll need to find away to live with both!



sblantipodi said:


> I don't like the new sumo


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Just arrived at my wife's work (had some issues with things not showing up here)...
so it will be in my hands in about 3-4 hours...
very excited.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Just arrived at my wife's work (had some issues with things not showing up here)...
> so it will be in my hands in about 3-4 hours...
> very excited.


You wife's work?? That sounds highly perilous to me!

As an FYI for all, I just saw a reference on another forum that indicated that the bezel material may be tungsten. That was clearly speculation, but I have now sent Seiko Canada an inquiry to try to get to the bottom of it once and for all. What is interesting to me is that while it looks like the MM300 and SBDM013 bezel material, the numbers/markers do not seem to have the same translucence and the person on the other site described the numbers as being "raised" from the surface of the bezel. I am not sure of the validity of this review though, as all the pics appeared to be the same ones being used by a well-known Japanese reseller (Seiko Prospex SBDC027 50th Anniversary Limited 2,000 Model). Here's the link to the "review", FWIW.

TimeZone : Public Forum » Seiko SBDC027 Review - the Shisho

And another gratuitous photo just to sustain us.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A little more eye candy, boys. :-!

I must say - that Blumo looks mighty fine too.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hm...I think I like the old Sumo better, Could definitely do without the funky X in the lower portion of the dial. I don't know...having gotten used to the original Sumo this one looks almost like a knock-off. You guys can have mine and I hope you wear it in and out of good health.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Hm...I think I like the old Sumo better, Could definitely do without the funky X in the lower portion of the dial. I don't know...having gotten used to the original Sumo this one looks almost like a knock-off. You guys can have mine and I hope you wear it in and out of good health.


There are elements of both that I like. With the 027 inbound, clearly my solution is to score a Blumo.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> A little more eye candy, boys. :-!


Oh gawd Radar you're OBSESSED with this watch :-d Guess there's no chance you'll flip it westward ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Slant said:


> Oh gawd Radar you're OBSESSED with this watch :-d Guess there's no chance you'll flip it westward ;-)


Suspense is killing me! TBH, I am concerned about the size - though from all accounts it wears very well for a 45mm piece. Only way to find out is to strap it on. :-!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> You guys can...wear it...out of good health.


I think you should clarify your statement.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Just got home, here are some quick pics, haven't even set the time yet:
 

 

 

initial impression is that this is a keeper...
not at all too big and super comfy to wear on my 7" wrist.

Definitely recommended and makes me want the Blumo as well

edit: yeah, i wear my watch on the "wrong" wrist, deal with it. :-d


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats Millbarge, looks great! Time to make it official https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-sumo-thread-368229-252.html b-)|>


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

To me it looks like a factory modded Seiko Sumo SBDC001, or at least what it should have been all along. I received my Sumo a few weeks ago and already modded it to what now looks like the new DBDC027. Big fan either way!


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Just got home, here are some quick pics, haven't even set the time yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not like the new one at all, but your pics have changed my mind. Looks awesome, and the bezel font is a monumental upgrade. I also have a 7inch wrist, so it is good to know it will be a good fit. How does the crown feel when winding?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ReinhardSA said:


> I did not like the new one at all, but your pics have changed my mind. Looks awesome, and the bezel font is a monumental upgrade. I also have a 7inch wrist, so it is good to know it will be a good fit. How does the crown feel when winding?


it feels great...
i have a few watches with the same movement and this one feels the sturdiest and smoothest when winding.

Date change was smooth and consistent...

i'll update with details on timekeeping once i've had a day or two with it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Just got home, here are some quick pics, haven't even set the time yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks fantastic. Wear it in good health!

Mine is still spinning around in a black hole somewhere and Canada Post hasn't been helpful in any way. I think it has been lost at this point.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Just got home, here are some quick pics, haven't even set the time yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your opinion on the bezel finishing/material?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> What's your opinion on the bezel finishing/material?


it's really pretty, can't say if different finish than regular sumo as i don't have one,
but it's definitely nicer than a 007...
a really nice deep semi-gloss...
gives it a very high quality look.

It's also a fingerprint magnet

edit: i assume it's still coated aluminum, not sure how i would tell if it was another metal though


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Bracelet isn't as bad as i have heard some say,
but the endlinks don't fit as well as they could,
slightly loose on both sides.

i was mentally prepared for it being "awful" and so would consider it a pleasant surprise at just "OK"


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^Millbarge, the world is waiting for your proper thread on the watch. What are _you _ waiting for?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> ^Millbarge, the world is waiting for your proper thread on the watch. What are _you _ waiting for?


Check out Radar1's thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-sbdc027-sumo-les-here-1492898.html


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Almost pulled the trigger but I noticed that the chapter ring is not properly aligned.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Alto458 said:


> Almost pulled the trigger but I noticed that the chapter ring is not properly aligned.


That seems to be a risk with many Seikos, i can say that mine is perfectly aligned


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

the new bezel material puts this sumo on another level.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered mine from Chino around 2:00 yesterday. Received my Paypal payment request before bed. Woke up with my standard back ache at 4:00 and they've sent a tracking number and USPS says its accepted, not just printed. That's service. I'm very impressed with Chino so far.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I think you should clarify your statement.


Rob,

Clarify my statement? I wrote "_I hope you wear it in and out of good health." _What in the world *could* I mean by that? Perhaps...wear it when you're healthy and when you "ain't" healthy, in sickness and in health, when you're good and not so good, when you have constipation and when you don't have constipation, when you have kidney stones and when you don't have kidney stones... I hope that clarifies things.

Rob


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Makes sense to me. Thanks for elaborating.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Makes sense to me. Thanks for elaborating.


My pleasure. Now I need to find where I can get one of these...I'm on board. The "X" is gonna drive me crazy <smile> but it'll make a nice early 50th birthday present.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chino


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

The price is creeping upward. Some sites have it at around $730 now. What exactly does limited edition mean for this watch (i.e., how many pieces are being made)?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rosborn said:


> The price is creeping upward. Some sites have it at around $730 now. What exactly does limited edition mean for this watch (i.e., how many pieces are being made)?


2000 pieces. Go for it, it is quite stunning.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> The price is creeping upward. Some sites have it at around $730 now. What exactly does limited edition mean for this watch (i.e., how many pieces are being made)?


Supply and demand. Grab one from Nagata or Chino before they are all gone or the prices climb even higher. No way this one ever goes down in value - and you get an insanely nice Sumo to boot.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

the sumo getting some action


----------



## It5_v (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi, I've been lurking around for some time and finally registered. I'm really loving the sbdx027 and would like to purchase one. Could someone please point me in the right direction? This will be my first time purchasing from Japan.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It5_v said:


> Hi, I've been lurking around for some time and finally registered. I'm really loving the sbdx027 and would like to purchase one. Could someone please point me in the right direction? This will be my first time purchasing from Japan.


If you spend 30 minutes looking through WUS you'll have any answer you need, and determined by you to suit your interests.

For example, five posts before yours I just said where I bought mine.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Just got home, here are some quick pics, haven't even set the time yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear mine on the wrong wrist as well! Hey, whatever works for you is the right one 

Thanks for your incredible pics of this new beauty. I'm currently on Chino w/ the watch in my basket debating if I should pull the trigger now or wait&#8230;

One question for you - How is the bezel action on this puppy? I have a SBDC001, and it's ok. I also briefly had a Blumo but the action wasn't as good on that one. For about half of a full turn it was smooth, but as you completed the turn it seemed to get harder to turn.


----------



## It5_v (Jan 31, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> If you spend 30 minutes looking through WUS you'll have any answer you need, and determined by you to suit your interests.
> 
> For example, five posts before yours I just said where I bought mine.


Thanks Robotaz, i saw your post earlier but since I'm new i wasnt sure what "chino" meant. Just did some digging around and i think i found it (chino watch co ltd) hopefully its the right place  thanks again.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It5_v said:


> Thanks Robotaz, i saw your post earlier but since I'm new i wasnt sure what "chino" meant. Just did some digging around and i think i found it (chino watch co ltd) hopefully its the right place  thanks again.


Rakuten, auction sites, Seiya, Chino, Higuchi. Those are good starters.

A member posted some Japanese site that aggregates online sellers in Japan. The prices were the lowest that I've seen anywhere. However, you have to pay through Japanese bank wire if I remember correctly. I had no way of paying.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

well, for anyone interested in these, apparently Chino is out. I submitted an order for one earlier, and got an email a couple hours ago letting me know they're out of them. Luckily I decided to go ahead and grab one from Nagata on Rakuten. When I got mine it said there were 3 left, and currently it says only 1 left… so not trying to instill any FOMO, but if anyone is close to making a decision, you may be running out of options, at least at the cheaper price points.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Does the SBDC027 come with a rubber strap? One of the descriptions online seems to indicate it does. Wondering what this would look like with something like the MM300 or maybe a waffle strap.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

mega said:


> Does the SBDC027 come with a rubber strap? One of the descriptions online seems to indicate it does. Wondering what this would look like with something like the MM300 or maybe a waffle strap.


nope, just the bracelet


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, Millbarge. I wasn't really on the hunt for a diver, but your pics (and metalgear's) were really helpful (or should I say, enabling). It just looks so good in the wrist shots. Still waiting on shipping confirmation but I should have one incoming this week.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok. So I have built my 001 with smalls font, sapphire crystal, endmill bracelet. Everything I wanted in a sumo. My question to the owners, besides the upgrades bezel, is the case build any different on th 027?


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Pentameter said:


> well, for anyone interested in these, apparently Chino is out. I submitted an order for one earlier, and got an email a couple hours ago letting me know they're out of them. Luckily I decided to go ahead and grab one from Nagata on Rakuten. When I got mine it said there were 3 left, and currently it says only 1 left&#8230; so not trying to instill any FOMO, but if anyone is close to making a decision, you may be running out of options, at least at the cheaper price points.


Same happened to me. I am now waiting to confirm my order from Nagata. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

I bought one from Chino. It was in Chicago 28 hours after I made payment through PayPal.

It's been in customs in Chicago for 4 days now and counting, with no movement. I'm stuck in customs purgatory. I just hope that it makes it out soon, because lord knows that the USPS and Customs are of NO help whatsoever. There are lots of stories of things getting lost in Chicago customs for months, or forever, so I'm preparing myself for the worst.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

petersenjp said:


> Ok. So I have built my 001 with smalls font, sapphire crystal, endmill bracelet. Everything I wanted in a sumo. My question to the owners, besides the upgrades bezel, is the case build any different on th 027?


No, the case is the same. Though the watch does have the Diashield. Which at times seems to give the watch more of a gun mental color than my other Sumo's.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

jbreuckm said:


> I bought one from Chino. It was in Chicago 28 hours after I made payment through PayPal.
> 
> It's been in customs in Chicago for 4 days now and counting, with no movement. I'm stuck in customs purgatory. I just hope that it makes it out soon, because lord knows that the USPS and Customs are of NO help whatsoever. There are lots of stories of things getting lost in Chicago customs for months, or forever, so I'm preparing myself for the worst.


i am not sure why, but customs does seem particularly slow right now...
i have had a few things take quite a while to get through over the last month...
much worse than they were even at Christmas time.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Placed my order with Nagata. They get stock on the 4th of Feb and mine will ship on the 4th. 

Millsbarge, your photos sold me the watch


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Last piece !!! I'm so fortunate to have this limited edition sumo


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> i am not sure why, but customs does seem particularly slow right now...
> i have had a few things take quite a while to get through over the last month...
> much worse than they were even at Christmas time.


So...for my own sanity. What's "quite a while" mean? 5 days? 2 weeks? More?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

jbreuckm said:


> So...for my own sanity. What's "quite a while" mean? 5 days? 2 weeks? More?


One watch was held for a little over a week, but i believe that is because it was registered mail... at least that is what USPS told me...
and i had another couple take about 4-5 days.

Usually it never takes more than a day or 2.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> No, the case is the same. Though the watch does have the Diashield. Which at times seems to give the watch more of a gun mental color than my other Sumo's.


Wow, that second pic the case definitely looks darker&#8230; very cool!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice pics Millbarge. You're certainly not helping.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Mine was delivered this morning in a friend's house in Japan! He will meet me here within a couple of weeks. can't wait!!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> TimeZone : Public Forum » Seiko SBDC027 Review - the Shisho


I can't believe that every picture in that review has an date not at center and inclining towards bottom. Didn't they observe it?


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

it's probably on the way of changing date if you look at the time (10.30ish PM)


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll take awhile to get used to. Love the Diashield and that almost gunmetal color. It makes the 20mm band not as noticeable. But as much as I love my 7002-7009, I'm not digging the rectangle indices or the hands. It gives it a vintage look...And there's no Sumo undies at 12 O'clock! That could be a good thing though. 

I guess if you were ever on the fence between the Sumo and Shogun, the choice is even harder now.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I LOVE THIS WATCH!!!


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

The bezel looks nicer but I much prefer the old style. Either way the watch is HUGE and would look silly on my 6.75 wrist.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

fjblair said:


> The bezel looks nicer but I much prefer the old style. Either way the watch is HUGE and would look silly on my 6.75 wrist.


It would look good on your 6.75 wrists. It wears the same as an SKX007 on my 6.875" wrists. The curved lugs make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Love everything but the hour/minute hands. They look dull and anemic compared to the last gen hands. Luckily, that would be an easy swap.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Love everything but the hour/minute hands. They look dull and anemic compared to the last gen hands. Luckily, that would be an easy swap.


They look better in person. You also have to remember that the watch is based on vintage Seikos.

It's not supposed to look cartoonish like most of the newer Seikos (including my SBDB009) look.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

jbreuckm said:


> It would look good on your 6.75 wrists. It wears the same as an SKX007 on my 6.875" wrists. The curved lugs make all the difference in the world.


I haven't sized the bracelet to be sure, but I'm starting to believe this. Here's a comparison with a classic Monster...


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

Apparently the reason for the vintage look is to commemorate 50 years of the Seiko diver. I saw one on Rakutan listed as the Cuban Domestic divers 50th Anniversay. Make sense that the indices and hands look so...vintage.


----------



## Miqote (Jan 4, 2015)

Alto458 said:


>


That's a pretty good lume if I may say so myself


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

TheMightyWill said:


> That's a pretty good lume if I may say so myself


Yes indeed


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine also arrived a few days ago.

Even though I have not worn it yet and I do not plan to do so until summer, the first impressions on the watch were positive.

Seiko has done a nice job on upgrading the Sumo and these extra details really make the watch to stand out.

My only disappointment was the box that came with the watch.
It is just a plain Prospex box, nothing special reminding me that this is one out of 2000 watch.
IMO, for this price, Seiko could do a bit better


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

StratosZ4 said:


> Mine also arrived a few days ago.
> 
> Even though I have not worn it yet and I do not plan to do so until summer, the first impressions on the watch were positive.
> 
> ...


Seiko always seems to have pretty underwhelming packaging...
got some cheapo Orients the other day and was blown away at how much better boxes they come in.

On their regular watches i don't really care, but as you said, for these LE's i do wish i got something a little more special.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm actually quite pleased with the smart compact paper packaging from seiko. The grand seikos come in bigger versions but no wooden crates. Better to put all that cost into reducing the prices or back into research and development


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey, I miss my shogun and saw this limied edition of the sumo. The sapphire is a nice upgrade to me (as I managed to scratch the hardlex in no time) and the price tag sings to me.

Is the sapphire domed or flat ? The bracelet seems similar to the shogun one, do they wear the same way (for those having or owning both) ?

Thanks


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

The sapphire is flat. Don't know about the bracelet. I put all my watches on Nato or Zulu straps.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

StratosZ4 said:


> Mine also arrived a few days ago.
> 
> Even though I have not worn it yet and I do not plan to do so until summer, the first impressions on the watch were positive.
> 
> ...


Mine just came in a normal seiko box. The Prospex box was at another shop. Does not really bug me. Not interested in packaging.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Box is only the issue for those who want to make more bucks reselling it.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

One thing I don't like, is my same gripe with the normal sumo. When screwing in the crown, it always feels you are about to cross thread!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> One thing I don't like, is my same gripe with the normal sumo. When screwing in the crown, it always feels you are about to cross thread!


i try and make sure to always turn it the opposite way until it seats into position, then screw down as normal


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

SBDC027 is keeping some good company there! The presenter's wrists are big enough so that even the MM1000 appears to be a reasonable size. It's an illusion!


-Slonie


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Just arrived...


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

can anyone tell me if the bracelet is a 20 or 22mm. I am not a fan of those thin bracelets


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

20


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

I was on the fence between the Blumo and the Shogun when this came along. I really dug the vintage look and the Dia-shield coating, but I just couldn't justify the price and ended up buying the Shogun.

No disrespect to anybody here but does anybody else have similar feelings about the price considering you can pick up a Sumo for less than $400 And a Shogun for $800 at the moment?

Also, that SBEX001 in the video...Wow! who else caught themselves accidently drooling?


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Rad knight said:


> I was on the fence between the Blumo and the Shogun when this came along. I really dug the vintage look and the Dia-shield coating, but I just couldn't justify the price and ended up buying the Shogun.
> 
> No disrespect to anybody here but does anybody else have similar feelings about the price considering you can pick up a Sumo for less than $400 And a Shogun for $800 at the moment?
> 
> Also, that SBEX001 in the video...Wow! who else caught themselves accidently drooling?


I suppose it comes down to which of the 3 ticks the most boxes for you. Never liked the bezel on the Sumo and I don't like the hands on the Shogun. When the SBDC027 was released the retro looking dial, beautiful bezel, diashield coating and limited production numbers sealed the deal for me. Whether these features justify the higher cost everyone has to decide for themselves. That being said, if you ordered early enough you could have gotten a GREAT price.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Exactly. I got mine for five hundred and some change. A great price for what you get. Sapphire, scratch proof bezel, diashield, limited fiftieth anniversary model. The price is now going up as there can't be many new ones left.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Scratch-proof bezel? I don't think it is.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

I usually scratch my bezels to pieces. The only ones I have not scratched are a Tissot Sea Touch with ceramic, and this one. Not sure what it is made of. But it has not been scratched at all.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well Murphy really nailed me today. Gave my watch an almighty bash on a tank valve walking into my mates shop. Got a scratch on both the bezel and a small one on the crystal. Will shut up now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Well Murphy really nailed me today. Gave my watch an almighty bash on a tank valve walking into my mates shop. Got a scratch on both the bezel and a small one on the crystal. Will shut up now.


You got a scratch on the crystal?


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes! I am now seriously considering if it is sapphire.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh man, another debacle.

Sorry to hear, but thanks for reporting.

What material scratched it? Was it a sideways graze, or more of an impact perpendicular to the glass surface?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Yes! I am now seriously considering if it is sapphire.


Really? Yeah, Seiko thought lying about the sapphire crystal was the best way to sell this limited edition 50th anniversary Sumo. Come on!

Sorry to hear you scratched it btw. That truly sucks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Really? Yeah, Seiko thought lying about the sapphire crystal was the best way to sell this limited edition 50th anniversary Sumo. Come on!
> 
> Sorry to hear you scratched it btw. That truly sucks.


I never saw specs that weren't translated, so it wouldn't really surprise me. I do think it's sapphire though.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

The only way you're going to get scratch-proof (here on Earth) is when they start churning out diamond crystals. Sorry to hear about your bump/gash though! At least now the initial sting is over right?


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

It was the old swinging arm sideways graze against the metal valve of a scuba tank. Bound to happen eventually. Funny thing is that I usually put clear crystal protectors on all my watches. Even sapphire. For some reason I did not do to this one!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sucks. Sorry man.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Would have happened eventually. Always does! Thanks anyway


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

SchrodingersCat said:


> The only way you're going to get scratch-proof (here on Earth) is when they start churning out diamond crystals.


Yup, I managed to put a tiny scratch on my old Railmaster's crystal as well.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well a bit of research turned up two things. Firstly, it seems sapphire is not as scratch resistant as it is made out to be. Secondly , it might not be 100 percent sapphire. Some manufacturers fuse a layer of sapphire onto a normal Crystal. Lastly, if the anti reflective coating is on the outside, it might be the coating that is scratched. Consensus seems to be the amount of force applied to the crystal and not the substance. It is not uncommon for metal to scratch it.


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

Meanwhile I see people selling these for around the $900 mark. Nearly pulled the pin myself. Hmmm.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well they are still worth the price. Mine is within certified chrono specs. Loses four seconds a day on the wrist. If I leave face down at night its only two seconds. I just will no longer pay a premium for sapphire .


----------

